# 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester: Kane In Command



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big Show and Kane at WM.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a taped show, so don't expect anything orgasm worthy

Show vs the shield or some variation of it :HHH2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Like I said in the other thread....Veterans/Remembrance day with Zeb Coulter in the UK....Hopefully they let him do some lengthy promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I wish a better Monday Night Football game was on tomorrow.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't think WWE will let Zeb say anything about Rememberence Day, he'd get crucified. Legit people could run at him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It was taped? fpalm FFS.

Oh well, it happens.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Looking forward to see where Kane goes.

So has it already been taped?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

^ it will be taped tomorrow


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Never liked when they tape the shows because eventually I accidentally read/hear the spoilers before the show.

But whenever they do it's usually for a valid reason.


JY57 said:


> ^ it will be taped tomorrow


So it's live then?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> So it's live then?


8PM in England = 3PM in the US. So no, it's not live. 
But hopefully they won't be able to edit-in fake cheers for Cena and fake boos for Del Rio in just 5 hrs!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> Never liked when they tape the shows because eventually I accidentally read/hear the spoilers before the show.
> 
> But whenever they do it's usually for a valid reason.
> 
> So it's live then?


nope, it still taped. If it was live I doubt many people in England would want to attend a show at 1:00 AM since here airs at 5:00 PM (Pacific)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

man i bet the reception for Bryan and Punk will be insane!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Clique said:


> Hoping for a strong promo from the new Director of Operations​




Yes, please. :banderas​


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This whole Corporate Kane is a waste. Eventually they'll drop it and he'll be a face again in a few months. Not to mention it makes no sense at all, which seems to be a recurring theme with Kane's career.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The game with DAT week off


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait to see Kane's new role on RAW, but the most interesting bit I took from this week's preview is that second point... WHC match at Survivor Series should be turned into a Triple Threat.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I am absolutely pumped for the incoming sports entertainment! :trips2:vince5


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I am absolutely pumped for the incoming sports entertainment! :trips2:vince5


Shit is going to be so fucking sports entertaining bro. I can't wait.

:vince2:HHH2


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eva Marie will like turn on the bella twin at raw tonight and that will help buid up the feud on total diva.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

wwe should announce Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Erick Rowan and Luke Harper in a tag match at WWE Survivor Series on raw tonight.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hope to god with Triple H not appearing (which seems a little silly since when they are in the UK, they pull out all of the stops), we get a fresh Raw. Shit I still haven't watched last weeks. Just been sitting in my DVR.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Gutted I was really pumped about attending this RAW tonight, now that HHH isn't gonna be there I'm not as excited


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait for some hilarious references to English pop culture by Cole and co., along with some match involving Khali and Santino where they're dressed as Liam and Noel Gallagher because they're in Manchester.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Old_John said:


> 8PM in England = 3PM in the US. So no, it's not live.
> But hopefully they won't be able to edit-in fake cheers for Cena and fake boos for Del Rio in just 5 hrs!


They will, they did it last time Raw was in England and they will do it this time.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

- Triple H tweeted the following to Kane on Sunday night, leading to speculation that The Authority may not be appearing on tonight's RAW from Manchester: 

"@KaneWWE As discussed, we will be watching. #WWE #RAW" 

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...appearing-on-raw-tonight/#1sFQMoDMreQoAwKl.99

if that news is true then tonight show will not be big.

here is what match I see happen on raw tonight.

Curtis Axel(c) vs Big E Langston for the ic champion.

Eva Marie and the Bella Twins vs Aksana and Alicia fox and Layla in a 6 diva tag team match.

eva marie turn on the bella twins in the match.

Santino Marella and The Great Khali vs Jinder Mahal and Heath Slater.

Summer Rae vs Natalya.

the shield and Randy Orton and Alberto Del Rio vs big show and John Cena and the Usos in a 8 tag team match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well it is oversees and it is a taped show. :HHH2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> Can't wait for some hilarious references to English pop culture by Cole and co., along with some match involving Khali and Santino where they're dressed as Liam and Noel Gallagher because they're in Manchester.


That is much too in depth for WWE. Expect another Sherlock Holmes skit instead.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



morris3333 said:


> Predictions:
> Eva Marie and the Bella Twins vs Aksana and Alicia fox and Layla in a 6 diva tag team match.
> 
> eva marie turn on the bella twins in the match.


Curious as to why you think they're gonna turn Eva Marie.. TD related?

Also, I never heard of remembrance day before, what's it for? Celebrated only in US, only in UK, multiple countries?

More on topic, with Trips probably still in the States, and another week after this till Surv. Series, I doubt tonight will be very earthshattering. Hoping for some kewl Wyatt Fam stuff, maybe an impromptu match for the US or IC belt, some decent divas action, and the first babysteps of the new Corporate Kane persona. Anything else will just be a bonus.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Bearodactyl said:


> Curious as to why you think they're gonna turn Eva Marie.. TD related?
> 
> Also, I never heard of remembrance day before, what's it for? Celebrated only in US, only in UK, multiple countries?
> 
> More on topic, with Trips probably still in the States, and another week after this till Surv. Series, I doubt tonight will be very earthshattering. Hoping for some kewl Wyatt Fam stuff, maybe an impromptu match for the US or IC belt, some decent divas action, and the first babysteps of the new Corporate Kane persona. Anything else will just be a bonus.



wwe is buid up a eva marie/bella feud on total diva.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eva is in America.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No Game on Raw?

FUCK THIS BULLSHIT IM NOT WATCHING EVER AGAIN 

:HHH :HHH :HHH :HHH :HHH

DAT CORPORATE KANE though.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I bet it's probably cause they're scared of crowd reactions.

HHH never appeared on the Raw after WM(since Raws after WM have extremely vocal crowds), and when Raw was in Canada, I don't believe HHH or Steph even appeared infront of the live crowd(they were backstage,they just didn't appear outside of backstage segments). Now seems like in UK they're doing the same thing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



dxbender said:


> I bet it's probably cause they're scared of crowd reactions.
> 
> HHH never appeared on the Raw after WM(since Raws after WM have extremely vocal crowds), and when Raw was in Canada, I don't believe HHH or Steph even appeared infront of the live crowd(they were backstage,they just didn't appear outside of backstage segments). Now seems like in UK they're doing the same thing.


Why would he be scared of crowd reactions? He's a heel lol. Besides, he did appear in front of the crowd in Canada and got wonderful ASSHOLE chants. He appeared earlier this year in the UK and got big time pops. Nonsense. 

Anyways, Clique already said it but *DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD OR YOU WILL BE BURIED*. Everybody has been warned.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Starbuck;26243177[B said:


> DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD OR YOU WILL BE BURIED[/B].


No matter how many times that's said, someone is still going to end up saying something :angry:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Cycloneon said:


> No matter how many times that's said, someone is still going to end up saying something :angry:


I know and I can't even do anything about it since I'll be sleeping :lol. I'm sure one of my esteemed colleagues will do the burying during the show instead.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Cycloneon said:


> No matter how many times that's said, someone is still going to end up saying something :angry:


Yeah, I will probably avoid this place from 3-11.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why the fuck is HHH not there?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> Eva is in America.



"Bellas gonna ball? I think Bellas gonna fall." -

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYwvYqlCEAA0pGs.jpg

then wwe do a dancing Contest on raw tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't understand why they can't just make it live at 3pm for us folks and then replay it at 8 if they want, UFC does it all the time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Interested with what happens with Corporate Kane.

The fact that it's taped kind of turns me off for some reason, though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Just waiting to see who beats William Regal in a match tonight. Maybe Orton vs. Regal? Orton needs the heat and who better than Lord Steven?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> Just waiting to see who beats *William Regal* in a match tonight. Maybe Orton vs. Regal? Orton needs the heat and who better than Lord Steven?


Would mark for a Trips beat down of Regal. Then Barrett could run out for the save and get kicked in the balls again.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> Why the fuck is HHH not there?


Who cares! He back to cut his 20 minute jerk off promo next week. The audience has suffered enough already.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Less than an hour before the tapings start, yes?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Should be a great show! Anxious to see tonight's crowd. English crowds are always good :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

@WWE: TONIGHT: @WWE #RAW is in the UK, and #TheAuthority is on vacation! Who's in charge? Find out at 8/7 CT! http://t.co/u7CpAaNzNP


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Taped shows normally aren't as good as live ones, but i'm still looking forward to tonight's show, hopefully it's a good one, also UK crowd :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



JY57 said:


> @WWE: TONIGHT: @WWE #RAW is in the UK, and #TheAuthority is on vacation! Who's in charge? Find out at 8/7 CT! http://t.co/u7CpAaNzNP


Sounds interesting, does this mean Big Show will wreak havoc?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Too many people reading the spoilers 

I usually like discussing the show with most of you on this thread :no:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait for Manchester crowd.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> Can't wait for Manchester crowd.


WWE will edit the fuck out of them.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Too many people reading the spoilers
> 
> I usually like discussing the show with most of you on this thread :no:


iv'e resisted so far. hopefully gonna be a great crowd, gutted i couldn't go.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heading up for #Raw in Manchester tomorrow. Paying @PNEFC a visit beforehand in what may turn out to be a rather humiliating experience... Wade Barrett (@WadeBarrett) November 10, 2013


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



etched Chaos said:


> WWE will edit the fuck out of them.


I don't think so, they usually edit the crowd if the show was taped a week ago, not 3 or 4 hours ago.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> I don't think so, they usually edit the crowd if the show was taped a week ago, not 3 or 4 hours ago.


*Yeah editing *properly* takes time. I doubt they'll edit much of the crowd.*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

For those avoiding the spoilers, I would stay out of this section when the show ended. Marks who attended the show are going to open threads and spoil things like earlier this year.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OK, it doesn't seem that too many of the usual visitors of this thread are viewing the Spoiler thread, from looking at the users viewing bar at the bottom of that thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SonoShion said:


> For those avoiding the spoilers, I would stay out of this section when the show ended. Marks who attended the show are going to open threads and spoil things like earlier this year.


*I'm gonna do my best to catch that type of garbage.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DarkStark said:


> *Yeah editing *properly* takes time. I doubt they'll edit much of the crowd.*



:HHH2 'I was just reading The WrestlingForum and they really don't want us to edit the crowds...Start editing those crowds, stat!'


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DarkStar: Make me a mod, and I'll help fight and win this war!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm fast losing interest now its Cena and Orton on top, might just check out the spoilers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Yeah let's not mention ANYTHING that happens. No Tweets from the Superstars or fans.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm afraid to even go in this section... >__> But I cannot resist


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well I guess that's fine.

:hmm: 

But it does spoil the anticipation for the matches. :trips


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Don't even bring those up please. It's not like it can be discussed.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is this section gon' to be really empty?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm not looking foward to tonight's RAW. Just will be looking at the thread.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DarkStark said:


> *Don't even bring those up please. It's not like it can be discussed.*


How many people usually use this thread on pre-taped Raw's?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> How many people usually use this thread on pre-taped Raw's?


*I'd say less than half the normal. *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> How many people usually use this thread on pre-taped Raw's?


Still way more pages than Smackdown...Let's see if it can Rise Above TNA's threads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm ready to be sports entertained.

:vince2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I'm ready to be sports entertained.
> 
> :vince2


:lol Basically what I said earlier in the thread:



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I am absolutely pumped for the incoming sports entertainment! :trips2:vince5


But I'm sure a lot of people are anxiously awaiting the sports entertainment.










:vince5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Feeling like SD up in this :datass. Hope it's a good show. :woolcock


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We, my friends, will make this the best Raw Thread of all time. GOAT, some would say.

I will scream with happiness if there is no editing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> How many people usually use this thread on pre-taped Raw's?


Usually, it's about as half as normal. I'll be here for tonight, though. I'm actually pretty pumped up for tonight's show! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

^Yep. Manchester should have a great crowd. Expect them to be really excited for Bryan.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> We, my friends, will make this the best Raw Thread of all time. GOAT, some would say.
> 
> I will scream with happiness if there is no editing.


Wait, by saying this do you mean you were in tonight's crowd?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk and bryan will have huge pops, as will Ziggler. Expect them to warm to Big E very quickly, and i think people will cheer AJ and then chant "AJ's Crazy".

Cena will get a very mixed reaction. Expect dual chants. If Bg Show is there, hopefully we get "Daniel Bryan" chants, to piss the WWE off 

Edit: no, butin London last time it was edited to fuck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I bought wings an hour early.. Oh well. Wings :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> ^Yep. Manchester should have a great crowd. Expect them to be really excited for Bryan.


The fact that Raw is in Manchester tonight is the main reason why I'm so excited. Bryan and Punk will most likely get huge pops. Hopefully, WWE won't edit anything.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> I bought wings an hour early.. Oh well. Wings :mark: :mark: :mark:


Buffalo wings, fried chicken wings? Help me here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> The fact that Raw is in Manchester tonight is the main reason why I'm so excited. Bryan and Punk will most likely get huge pops. Hopefully, WWE won't edit anything.


Yeah, I remember when they went to England last fall, Punk didn't get a very loud response from the fans. A few smarks were cheering him, a few casuals booing him. But now that he's a face, I'll expect him to get decent reactions there.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm pretty excited, kept spoiler free so far..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> Punk and bryan will have huge pops, as will Ziggler. Expect them to warm to Big E very quickly, and i think people will cheer AJ and then chant "AJ's Crazy".
> 
> Cena will get a very mixed reaction. Expect dual chants. If Bg Show is there, hopefully we get "Daniel Bryan" chants, to piss the WWE off
> 
> Edit: no, butin London last time it was edited to fuck.


Wait, wait, were you AT the show or are all of these just predictions?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> I'm pretty excited, kept spoiler free so far..


Same. was really thinking about it, but being this close...nah.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Predictions based off of the house shows.


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> The fact that Raw is in Manchester tonight is the main reason why I'm so excited. Bryan and Punk will most likely get huge pops. Hopefully, WWE won't edit anything.


Sadly, they do edit-in crowd sounds.. Fucking lame, man.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dear Lord,
Please give us a Regal match :mark::mark:

Amen


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Looking forward to:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I've been pretty spoiler free so far apart from some dumbass posting a photo from RAW tonight.

It's fine if people want to share it, but at least post a link or put "SPOILER ALERT" before-hand.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Looking forward to:


Yup


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Buffalo wings, fried chicken wings? Help me here.


I'm black.

That should help answer your question :side:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yup


Hopefully, we get both :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> I'm black.
> 
> That should help answer your question :side:


So, you meant buffalo? 



































:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Hopefully, we get both :mark:


:banderas fingers crossed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bjnelson19705 said:


> I'm not looking foward to tonight's RAW. Just will be looking at the thread.


I half-agree with you. I am somewhat looking forward to Raw.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Barry Dylan said:


> This whole Corporate Kane is a waste. Eventually they'll drop it and he'll be a face again in a few months. Not to mention it makes no sense at all, which seems to be a recurring theme with Kane's career.


Yes, you know this from te 4 minutes of time it's had. Get lost.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

May just tune in for main event


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't fucking be here without spoilers, just can you?

fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

fpalm  wow, nice spoil.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This has been one of the longest wait periods for my weekly dose of sports entertainment in recent times. Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I'm running on like no sleep.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> This has been one of the longest wait periods for my weekly dose of sports entertainment in recent times. Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I'm running on like no sleep.


If you crave sports entertainment that much, then you should download the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> If you crave sports entertainment that much, then you should download the WWE App! :cole3


It's a good thing WWE has taken the time to show me how to download the APP a good 3000 times over the past year, or I might not know how to download it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Good that the post was deleted, for the sake of those who didn't read it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Yeah I got to it as quick as I could. He received a warning for it.*


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I apologise for the spoil for Raw,guys!

Hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Is the show going to be live next week?*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CAN'T WAIT FOR RAW, IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I WATCHED IT "LIVE" WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :mark: :mark: :mark:

Thanks for deleting spoilers!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I recommend that if some dickhead out there posts a spoiler, the best thing is to say NOTHING. No quoting or facepalms or anything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lets see what happens tonight. 

I need to see more of Kane in that suit. Big Red Machine be stylin and profilin baby!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

My body is ready..


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

4 Mins :banderas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> I recommend that if some dickhead out there posts a spoiler, the best thing is to say NOTHING. No quoting or facepalms or anything.


*Yeah quoting it is the worst thing you can do. Just PM me or report it and I'll take care of it.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

3 MINUTES LEFT!!! :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Are you ready to be sports entertained? :vince4


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

2 minutes!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> Are you ready to be sports entertained? :vince4


:HHH2


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



NeyNey said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR RAW, IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I WATCHED IT "LIVE" WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Thanks for deleting spoilers!! :clap:clap:clap


me too, first time iv'e watched "live" in months. somehow managed to stay spoiler free all night as well, 2 mins :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

2 Minutes to go until Premium Sport Entertainment

Also, managed to get my old avatar back.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

1 min till we live lads :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT, PLZ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



NeyNey said:


> 4 Mins :banderas


You're on track with us? :banderas


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully we get a Corporate Kane promo. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE is going to fuck with the crowd noises aren't they?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*











to be sports entertained!!!





Manchester crowd, do us proud!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's Cena time! :cena3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's here!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CohesiveUnit said:


> Sadly, they do edit-in crowd sounds.. Fucking lame, man.


They don't have time to do that. Three hours are hardly enough to fast forward through the show let alone edit it.

Besides, they didn't edit anything when they were there a few months ago.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ARE. YOU. READAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY~

Edit: Fuck yeah Swaggy!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> They don't have time to do that. Three hours are hardly enough to fast forward through the show let alone edit it.
> 
> Besides, they didn't edit anything when they were there a few months ago.


They edit it a bit, I thought. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Got my chilli cheese fries and Im ready to watch raw


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAMN THAT CENA ALWAYS KISSING ASS I HOPE HE DIES IN A FIRE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY WITH DAT VETERANS SPEECH INTRO!!!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why the fuck do they always do Veteran tribute shows in other countries?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Got popcorn and drink ready


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:cena2 Should have known.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LET'S GO!!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ready for RAW!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Monday day night taped just like old school.
hope its good

what is the over / under for how many times we see this recap tonight

3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Let's see how much they fuck up the possibility of a fresh Kane character. IMO he should be suited business Kane outside the ring but inside the ring be a monster. Hence him telling steph she could unleash the monster or whatever.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

STFU Cena, you didn't serve a day in your life! fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol what about the soldiers of the country you're in tonight?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

'MURICA, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:cena5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MURICA'
....even though they're in England tonight...

:cena2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

best way to remember the Veterans and observe Memorial Day in the United States? TAPE THE SHOW IN FUCKING ENGLAND!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena is the only man who honors the veterans. God bless him.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Authority vs Show recap segment - yawn.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> They edit it a bit, I thought. Maybe I'm wrong.


Cena was booed to death, that's enough evidence for me that it was not edited.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WELCOME EVERYONE TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW WE ARE LIVE TAPED


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



etched Chaos said:


> Why the fuck do they always do Veteran tribute shows in other countries?


I've noticed this trend, too. It's pretty ironic, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big Show and his egg shaped head. Jesus.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



etched Chaos said:


> Why the fuck do they always do Veteran tribute shows in other countries?


Because the arenas are most likely closed?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE Logic:

Veteran's Day Raw in Manchester, England.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How did Big Show earn a title match again? He must be going the way of the Rhodes bros...being fired to being champs


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LET THE FUCKERY BEGIN :trips


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Old_John said:


> STFU Cena, you didn't serve a day in your life! fpalm


but but but he was a marine in that movie
does that count? ha


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Epic promo :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This long ass recap :kobe


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Raw_was_War said:


> Because the arenas are most likely closed?


sounds reasonable, I wouldn't know though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeah. I wonder how many fucks they'll give about the Real Americans gimmick.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tempted to rant about how UK forces were completely missed out of that opening, but even that would be hypocritical. There are dozens of countries who lose soldiers every year. If only WORLD Wrestling Entertainment realised this.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I can tell just by this promo that they are going to edit the shit out of this show. Feels like Smackdown already.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Corporate Kane never gets old, man! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane in that suit everytime I see it :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why the baby toy sounds when Kane came out?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The video packages always make the storylines look more interesting than they usually are.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> I've noticed this trend, too. It's pretty ironic, lol.


The true irony is that it's Remembrance Day over here so they do a 'Murica Fuck yea! Tribute show.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

KANE :lmao:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

how long before Laweler makes a lame UK joke


----------



## Bellas (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



M-Diggedy said:


> Tempted to rant about how UK forces were completely missed out of that opening, but even that would be hypocritical. There are dozens of countries who lose soldiers every year. If only WORLD Wrestling Entertainment realised this.



THIS THiS AND THIS

Pisses me off so much.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Raw_was_War said:


> Because the arenas are most likely closed?


Nope. Arenas are in the business of making money, having WWE rent your arena for a night is good for business.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane's face looking at Show on the ground

:ti


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Yeah. I wonder how many fucks they'll give about the Real Americans gimmick.


They'll give a fuck when Zeb starts doing his magic.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



birthday_massacre said:


> but but but he was a marine in that movie
> does that count? ha


Actually, he sort of did..


a huge emphasis on the 'sort of' part.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hope they don't add fake pops tonight, and not gonna spoil but the main event looks good


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy needs new theme music. Crowd boos sound edited for orton.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao vacation? DEM BOSSES


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

awwww no HHH


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE'RE LIVE .....S IN MY HOME :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They totally edited in boo's for Randy Orton.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

okay, who got drunk and parked on the stage again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Trips and Steph on "vacation."

AKA, they had no desire to get on a long flight across seas.

DAT LAZINESS.

:hhh2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd finally caught up to the fact that Orton is actually a heel & not a babyface.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark::mark::mark: @ this crowd!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Stephanie is a Goddess" sign..

so true!!! :banderas


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> sounds reasonable, I wouldn't know though.


I'm not too sure that's the reason though because NBA games are being held.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Only 70 members? :hhh3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like how Orton was so close to getting a huge response, then all of a sudden it died down. And now there is no response. :hmm: 

DAT EDITING.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> The video packages always make the storylines look more interesting than they usually are.


that is because they edit the boring 20 min crap to 2 minutes

If only it was that short when they first did it, it would be more interesting



And starting off the store with a BORE, he is getting zero reaction

Blandy Borton


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No horny females screaming for Orton?! This is edited for sure...


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I dont care what people say, the way they booked big show is great. Its just a shame its Big Show. Sooooo many people could have used the push over a giant at the end of his career. I hate him but I would have even rather had Sheamus. I dont hate Show either. I appreciate him. Just at this point in his career with 500 turns...it just is too good of a story to be focused on him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"On vacation" LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sign that says BJK....Blow Job King?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> WELCOME EVERYONE TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW WE ARE LIVE TAPED


Your not supposed to tell people


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

it is only fitting that our greatest ex-marine randy orton kicks off raw on veterans day


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I still can't get over Kane in a fucking suit :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No Soccer Mom's orgasming over Orton tonight .


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Trips and Steph on "vacation."
> 
> AKA, they had no desire to get on a long flight across seas.
> 
> ...


It was Best For Business to take a "vacation" :HHH2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Just a reminder... No spoilers in this thread please and thank you.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL's commentary already pretty annoying


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> The video packages always make the storylines look more interesting than they usually are.


Video production guys certainly earn their money. Creative? Not at all.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

anyone notice how you can't even hear the crowd? The only sound was the commentary and Orton's theme :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We all know Kane is in charge lol


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fake boos.. right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Orton > Taker when it comes to getting to the ring. :taker


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Come on UK, you can make more noise than this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Imma get right to it" 

lol, that sounded funny coming from Orton.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DEM CANNED IN BOO'S.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sky Sports 3HD Live


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So the two most important characters currently aren't even on the show?


DatSurvivorSeriesbuild


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> They totally edited in boo's for Randy Orton.


Yeah because he got no reaction, he was getting del rio'd
No heat they had to edit it in


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They sure work fast with that edited in heat.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Looks like they edited the crowd


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh hey look, a Randy Orton promo. How exciting.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They should have started with Kane in DAT SUIT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao

DEM "BOOS."


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No girl cheers for Orton? Come on, man. :kobe


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No reaction for Orton? This shit has definitely been edited...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd very loud and awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark: MADDOX!!!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeahhh Maddox


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mini pop for Maddox?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox is loved


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol cheers for brad maddox


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. 5 Strikes has killed the crowd. Listen how quiet that is.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox got a pop. :lmao

Good promo from Orton.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat pop for the goat Maddox!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Raw just got prettier :mark:*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Raw_was_War said:


> Because the arenas are most likely closed?


Well this just isn't true. 


Also the crowd is clearly edited right now, which really sucks.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol pop for Maddox. Looks like a great crowd.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox with DAT POP!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Brad Maddox's biggest pop of the year!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well with the piped in boos you know they're gonna use the crowd cheers from the damn World Series win for when cena comes out


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BRATTITUDE ERA RUNNING WILD


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

goat maddox


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CORPORATE KANE :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Orton channeling his inner Kanye. "Imma let you finish, but Beyonce had the greatest music video OF ALL TIME! ... and Imma get right to it now..."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol, Boss Kane.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*And then Raw just got uglier :side:*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh god, Kane in a suit. I can't handle it. Can they at least change his music.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox comes out, makes me think of his first promo in the UK.. GOAT! 

KANE YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol @ Maddox getting a pop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The accountant from hell coming out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Bows*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao I never thought I would say this but, I would rather have Big Johnny over Brad Madd


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Corporate Kane is here


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thats, Thats- got to be kane!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox got a bigger pop than Orton :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"That---THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Kane


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane will make a great politician some day.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"You sold out" :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

not gonna lie, Kane looks like a boss in dat suit!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox pop And Kane :hhh2 great start


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's just not right Kane with hair..


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr Kane. lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

YOU SOLD OUT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

You know what would be a fun drinking game for any wrestling show? 

Take a shot every time somebody says "Last week".


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao 

The crowd loves Maddox


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I can't take Kane seriously. I mean come on!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I really wish that Kane's absence had been linked to the Wyatts carrying him off. Same goes for his new persona. Missed opportunity..


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Goat Maddox 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol @ Kane in a suit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

gotta love WWE logic Kane is a heel and Maddox is a heel and Kane is over stepping him

and now the smack down GM can overrule the raw GM and Kane who is over both of them?

and the fuckery begins

who is booking this shit


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I LOVE THIS KANE OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Korporate Director Kane.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TaylorFitz said:


> Well this just isn't true.


I know, I just realized NBA games are being held.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark: Cody getting dem cheers!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hope the crowd is not too edited.


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



VRsick said:


> Kane will make a great politician some day.


Yes.

Also, I have this weird urge to tell Maddox and Kane to hug it out.

...huh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



VRsick said:


> Kane will make a great politician some day.


Kane for PRESIDENT!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol Kane is gonna be awesome


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That screech was louder than ever


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Vacation"


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

GM fuckery!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"You sold out" chants :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Watch out for the fake cheers when Cena comes out:bs:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd kicks ass


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane is looking really powerless in this segment. Terrible, terrible booking. He is supposed to be the authority? Horseshit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh lord that voice somehow gets worse overseas.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK.. dat crowd.. :banderas DAAAAAAMN


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao DAT HEAT.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

There are to many authority figures on Raw!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow crowd audio heavily edited.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHAT?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Vicky is phenomenal*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

UK keeping "What" alive fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Look at all DAT AUTHORITY on screen.

RATINGZ

:vince3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can we keep Vickie's useless ass on Smackdown plz? Thanx.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat Vickie getting heat as always

:kobe4


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is fucking priceless, so far.

Especially after South Carolina, last week.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

YES! This crowd is fucking awesome!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How does Vickie not break character? :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHO ARE YAA


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

pardon!? pardon!?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHO ARE YA?!?

Well done, limeys. :clap


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is hardly edited.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Please tell me it's live tonight, also, Mr. Kane :cena5 What are they chanting now? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHO ARE YA chants :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> Maddox got a bigger pop than Orton :lmao


:lmao

Face of the company can't out pop Maddox.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Vickie is the master of getting heat. Jesus I can't even hear her over the boos lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao:lmao:lmao this crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

>the dichotomy of kane's theme and his current attire


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kayfabe wise is Vicki sucking Vince's dick or something? Why is she still working for the WWE and why is she repeatedly given so much authority?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHO ARE YA


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

European crowds are always so much better than American crowds


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHO ARE YA


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Only heel who doesn't need edited in heat, Vickie goat.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's awesome that the UK loves teh Maddox as much as I do.

Also, it's amazing how Vickie can generate massive heat anywhere. Some other heels should take lessons.


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Vickie getting legit heat instead vs. Randy's canned heat. Love it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA

That's more like it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Who are ya! :cena3


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Haha who are you chants. Xd It's like being back at a football match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SJFC said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Stupid booking strikes again, making the heel the underdog.


----------



## dafo93 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> Kane is looking really powerless in this segment. Terrible, terrible booking. He is supposed to be the authority? Horseshit.


Agreed. Although Maddox's performance was class, Kane should have went mental on his ass


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

These WWE 2k14 sound effects are fucking horrible. Why must they edit the audience?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I actually think I like that mash up of their themes.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Vickie the female Cena??? A babyface who is hated more than top heels???


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Looked like the fans were doing the Tatanka chop


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MAH BOI CODY!!! :cody2 :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So much for Kane having any power. They just made him look dumb as fuck. I don't get why they'd do that. This new Kane character has some potential.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



chargebeam said:


> I hope the crowd is not too edited.


You hoped wrong

it sounds like they keep adding in wwe2k14 crowd noise


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat entrance.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How bout the tag team champs face oh i dunno, a tag team maybe...wasted in a two on one match


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao The crowd is clearly going to be the best part of this show. Hopefully they completely shit on Cena and other garbage they're prone to show.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Chrome said:


> Can we keep Vickie's useless ass on Smackdown plz? Thanx.


:kobe :allen1

She's better as a heel then most of the wrestlers.. she pisses the crowd off instantly. Keep dat ass around !


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd doesn't sound edited to me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is fucking epic so far! :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> So much for Kane having any power. They just made him look dumb as fuck. I don't get why they'd do that. This new Kane character has some potential.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat crowd :lmao, they didn't edit too much.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> So much for Kane having any power. They just made him look dumb as fuck. I don't get why they'd do that. This new Kane character has some potential.


yeah no kidding how can she overrule someone in Corp and the raw GM


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane looked weak in that segment! He should of choke slammed Maddox and made the match he wanted!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Ash Ketchum said:


> These WWE 2k14 sound effects are fucking horrible. Why must they edit the audience?


Vince just making sure you know who's the faces and who are the heels. :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jesus Christ almighty. This retailed in a hurry. 

I skipped the rest of the segment the second Vickie came out.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WATCHA GONNA DO 
WOO
GIMME A HELL YEAH


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Who Are Yi!"

Creased.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

There is no way there were any piped in reactions there. Besides the fact that the production team had absolutely no time to do it, there is no way they would keep Maddox's pop since he's a heel, & they've also kept the boos directed at Big Show when Orton mentioned him.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Gunnar II said:


> ENGLISH crowds are always so much better than American crowds


Fixed that little one for ya


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Orton as champ is pretty bad. Opening Raws with a handicap match? Hopefully he appears at the end of Raw tonight too.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Someone who was at the show needs to be on here telling us how edited the crowd really is because we will be debating this all night. It just seems too good to be true right now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao The crowd is clearly going to be the best part of this show. Hopefully they completely shit on Cena and other garbage they're prone to show.


Even if they boo'do cena 100% it'll be edited cheers. They piped in boos for orton and that segment. Cena is getting piped cheers no doubt


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cody got a decent reaction :cody2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The real crowd have stole the show already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DarkStark said:


> *Vicky is phenomenal*


Word up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> The crowd doesn't sound edited to me.


Well it was for Orton's entrance. Definitely noticeable.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Gotta love that WWE2K14 commercial.

Cause you know, when people think history of Wrestlemania and start to envision it's biggest moments... Triple H v. Brock Lesnar no doubt comes to mind. Surely it belongs in the same paragraph as the other classic matches featured in the commercial.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So Vickie has more power than Kane? Fucking seriously?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox and Vickie just totally owned Kane like a lil b*tch fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is Randy Orton going to go over them both?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Or we will find out when Cena comes if they cheer for his ass. That's when we will tell if it's edited.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> There is no way there were any piped in reactions there. Besides the fact that the production team had absolutely no time to do it, there is no way they would keep Maddox's pop since he's a heel, & they've also kept the boos directed at Big Show when Orton mentioned him.


was thinking the same, if they edited it, how did the maddox pop stay in? no way they missed it


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

loving the crowd so far, nice pop for maddox.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> Someone who was at the show needs to be on here telling us how edited the crowd really is because we will be debating this all night. It just seems too good to be true right now.


Er...let's just wait until the show is over first yeah?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Brad Maddox >>>>>> Kane


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I fucking love this crowd :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully, they start up some of dem Cody chants! :cody2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> Is Randy Orton going to go over them both?


don't provoke someone who's already watched the show :side:


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bet Cena is backstage thinking fook they are going to boo me out of the building...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd has obviously been edited; One moment you can hear the commentators crystal clear, same with Orton's entrance and the crowd on low, then the next moment, you can heard the crowd's screams and Vicky and Kane yelling to overhear themselves over the crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

why isn't this a triple threat with all three in the ring at the same time?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

if curtis axel comes out to anything but silence, we'll know for sure that the audience is canned


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I know I'm hearing some, not a lot though of Smackdown boo and cheer background track.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If the person with the BJK sign is on here - you are a complete and utter bellend.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane on that JT tip. Bringing sexy back!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"What a mess we have to start Raw tonight". 

You got that right Cole. So the right hand man of Steph & HHH and the Raw GM get upstaged by the SD GM? 

I'm confused.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> I fucking love this crowd :lmao


Pretty much. The crowd is great, so far!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe :allen1
> 
> She's better as a heel then most of the wrestlers.. she pisses the crowd off instantly. Keep dat ass around !


Bullshit. Anyone can come out and screech like an idiot and get heat. Being annoying as fuck isn't being a good heel.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Let's go Goldust chants. Man I love this crowd


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So what is the point of there being Raw/Smackdown GMs? No fucking point that's what.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Not gonna lie I was there, I was there and we don't sound edited. Maybe just turned down a little because of commentary and mics needing to be heard.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder what Ted DiBiase is thinking right now, watching his former Legaceeds.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



birthday_massacre said:


> why isn't this a triple threat with all three in the ring at the same time?


Because Vicki. And otherwise the Rhodes clan would beat Orton in a couple of min. They are the tag champs.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why is Vickie making matches on RAW?? She is the SMACKDOWN gm!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Did anyone else notice the "WM 33 WEMBLEY" sign?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Falkono said:


> Bet Cena is backstage thinking fook they are going to boo me out of the building...


And we'll probably not even hear it.

Randy's boring chants :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RANDYS BORING! RANDYS BORING!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy's boring? Lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"RANDY'S BORING!" :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RANDY IS BORING


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy's boring. lmfao this shit is not edited idk man i really don't know


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Randy's boring"? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Are they chanting Randy's Boring?! Haha! 10/10.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

looooooooooool :lmao


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy is very boring...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

See, if this crowd was clever, they'd chant "Randy Bore-Ton!"


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy's boring, JBL. Randy's boring. LOL


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lmao Randy Boring chants!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Randy's boring"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd speaks the truth!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lawler They're chanting Randy Boring

fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL chants love it


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Randys boring lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ahh, they've lost the crowd, good ole announcer chants


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

New STD out called "Ass Whooping." Keep talking shit and you just might catch it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I can't with the troll crowd. Seriously.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler calling JBL out for mishearing chants? You fucking jackass.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is already off to a great start. :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This random chant trend was funny the night after WM. Now it's boring.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lawler

"They're chanting Randy is Boring".. 

:mark:

King acknowledging shit???????!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL is so over. :lmao


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jerryy


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL JBL JBL


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

they're already chanting for the announcers


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Here we go with the post-Mania Raw chants


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh look, another crowd trying to get itself over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

reminding of the match orton had with sheamus where the crowd was chanting anything but ortons name


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Michael Cole! Michael Cole!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Not gonna lie I was there, I was there and we don't sound edited. Maybe just turned down a little because of commentary and mics needing to be heard.


I hope you's boo'd cena back here to America


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Boring chants. Yikes, Randy.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy always gets people trolling in his matches


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"THEY'RE CHANTING RANDY ORTON" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What were they just chanting?

"Goooldust" "Gooooldberg"?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Get your popcorn ready. This crowd is about to make the next 3 hours.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Everyone to the app!!!! 



If we only knew how to download it though


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy GOTTA punt now to save himself with this crowd! He HAS to PUNT!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd is more over than Randy


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

i always love you britons. best crowds evarr.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Oh look, another crowd trying to get itself over.


If the show was entertaining they wouldn't need to resort to this..


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Palahniuk said:


> If the person with the BJK sign is on here - you are a complete and utter bellend.


Yup. Absolutely pathetic and repulsive.
Always in his shadow


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully this crowd gets some Cody chants going, at some point towards the end of the match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowds like to use Randy to get themselves over. That's good wrestling. He's putting 13000 people over


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Oh look, another crowd trying to get itself over.


God forbid they have a good time.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why are some people moaning about the crowd. If they were totally dead, then you'd have something to complain about.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> What were they just chanting?
> 
> "Goooldust" "Gooooldberg"?


Goldust


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



O Fenômeno said:


> :lawler
> 
> "They're chanting Randy is Boring"..
> 
> ...


Well, Orton is a heel, so it makes sense.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is amazing :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I love the crowd. Snarky crowds >>>> sit on their hands all night crowd


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

i chuckled at the Randy Boring chants but damn just seems like it will be a night of the crowd no selling everything. Hopefully that isnt true but i doubt it.

This match is boring though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy's boring chants. Thank you Manchester.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

NVM


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Setsuka said:


> Why are some people moaning about the crowd. If they were totally dead, then you'd have something to complain about.


I'm with you. I hate crowds that just sits on their ass.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I started a Man of Steel is boring chant on my couch...


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Imagine when Fandango comes out! :mark: 
This crowd might actually reignite his fading star. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ugh, why do they have to keep putting on Raw in the middle of the adverts?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't get why some of you are complaining about the crowd. A crowd like this is MUCH better than a dead crowd, which we usually get back here in the States in a weekly basis.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao I bet Randy hates English people. They shat on his match with Sheamus the night after mania. I've heard "boring" chants before but never *insert wrestler* "boring" chants before...ouch.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It would be hilarious if the crowd started the Yaya/Kolo Toure chant.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeah, I've missed smarky crowds. We've been getting shitty dead crowds for a while now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



seannnn said:


> Yup. Absolutely pathetic and repulsive.
> Always in his shadow


Whats BJK? is it an England thing?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Who put the ants in Cody's pants??


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I love the crowd. Snarky crowds >>>> sit on their hands all night crowd


Agreed. Although sometimes both crowds can be equally as annoying, this crowd is much better.

Hate when something relevant happens and the crowd is dead.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SUCKS NO :trips TONIGHT!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He needs to make a hot tag... in a handicap match, how sad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE Champion and tag champs in the opening match though :kenny

Cody's moonsault is so beautiful though :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao I bet Randy hates English people. They shat on his match with Sheamua the night after mania. I've heard "boring" chants before but never *insert wrestler* "boring" chants before...ouch.


especially after what happened at the house show where they were chanting daniel bryan for his whole match.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Flawless Victory said:


> :lmao I bet Randy hates English people. They shat on his match with Sheamua the night after mania. I've heard "boring" chants before but never *insert wrestler* "boring" chants before...ouch.


He's probably happier right now, wrestlers don't like being cheered as heels.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How long until The Shield interferes?


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> I don't get why some of you are complaining about the crowd. A crowd like this is MUCH better than a dead crowd, which we usually get back here in the States in a weekly basis.


Absolutely. Give me a lively, snarky crowd any day over one that sits on it hands. Can add a lot to matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cody getting dat crowd pumped up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He should not have kicked out of the moonsault.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What the hell were they chanting


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Whats BJK? is it an England thing?


It's referring to a man, Jock Stein, who knew about pedophilia at Celtic FC but covered it up and didn't let authority/police know about it. BJK is acronym for "Big Jock Knew".


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeah, we have heard "boring" chants, but this crowd name dropped Ortons ass. Lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why do wrestlers do that?
Just clock homeboy from the back. Damn.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

awwww Cody called him Goldy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao OK why now does Randy take the count out?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BIG FUCKIN SHOW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well, at least the two guys beat the one. I hate that when a supposed strong tag team loses to one guy.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That finish sucks, even with Big Show coming out.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DON'T LIMP!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



birthday_massacre said:


> especially after what happened at the house show where they were chanting daniel bryan for his whole match.


I'd mark out if they did the same tonight :lmao


----------



## dafo93 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

there are definitely some canned audience noises over the top of the broadcast. just heard several instances of that "SmackDown scream" that's always canned onto Smackdown edits when Cody was hyping up the crowd...either that or the woman they recorded it from is in the crowd haha


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big Show rocking dat merchandise. :lmao :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big Show can barely walk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

more fuckery with the count out ending. And it just gets worse the big slow


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

those punches though. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh how surprising. Big show is there. I'm shocked and excited.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










​


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RIP Randy Orton


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Spanish announce table?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

And a lack of fucks given about the Slightly Larger than Average Show


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"BIG SHOW PLEASE!" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



checkcola said:


> Big Show can barely walk


Or read. Or talk.

:show


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This backwards ass booking. What should happen to close the show is opening it. :kenny


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That's how you get a challenger over


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck yeah, Big Show. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fucked up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Or read. Or talk.
> 
> :show


But he sure as hell can eat


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

sierra hotel india echo lima delta

DAMN. ORTONS ASS GOT PUT THROUGH THE ANNOUNCE TABLE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

damn


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Never seen the announce table go in the first match lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big Show is over even in Europe. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jesus. Chokeslammed to hell motherfucker!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BIG SHOW IS SO FUCKIN OVER.

ORTON JUST GOT OWNED.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

NO SHIELD FOUND


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He's "ticked" off? Ugh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That can't be good for Orton's shoulder problems.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT CHOKESLAM!!! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> That's how you get a challenger over


Too bad it's The Big Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I feel like I'm watching the ending of Raw. Are we sure this is the opening half hour?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow only a half hour into the show and they already destroy the announce table.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lmao, Orton is such an awesome seller.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Still not impressed


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So is this Vince burying the announce team by making them stand for 2 and 1/2 hours?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Those edited in crowd hand gestures! The WWE production team is amazing with not only their sounds effects but ALSO their advanced CGI! :clap


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Annoucer table destroyed in the first segment


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BAH GOD ORTON IS BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao:lmao Do Cole, Lawler, and JBL stand for the rest of the show?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's amazing the difference a good crowd makes to the show. Even when watching at home, I'm usually paying somewhat little attention but crowds who are excited are infectious to all viewers.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nice spot.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No announce table for 2 and a half hours?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't recall the announce table being taken out so soon on a show, at least not recently.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was actually really entertaining. Lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Poor announce table. Poor steel steps. I'm telling you, it's not easy being WWE Furniture..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hey Orton i guess your funny bone wasn't so funny was it


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fucking hell. Didn't think he'd actually go through.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

5 star chokeslam


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao:lmao Do Cole, Lawler, and JBL stand for the rest of the show?


I'm sure they have seats, they don't sit on the announce table.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Orton went splat lol. Liked that!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: Destroy Boreton.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Damn sick chokeslam.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Our main event will be a recap of this segment, because they'll assume we've forgotten all about it by then.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Some people don't realize that the commentators still have chairs...


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was pretty sweet, honestly. Announce table, we barely knew ye.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Where was The Shield, though?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That chokeslam was great! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I feel like I'm watching the ending of Raw.


Yup.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Who are ya!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dead Rising 3:mark:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Orton got thrown around like a bitch.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hate Big Show, but that was actually a decent segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD RAW.

GREAT CROWD.

GREAT CHOKESLAM.

YES.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Turtles and zombies. I approve.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

R.I.P. Announcers Table

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this the 3rd commercial break in 30 minutes???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They rebuilt the announce table.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> Some people don't realize that the commentators still have chairs...


They have nothing to put their iPad's and iPhone's on now though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> Some people don't realize that the commentators still have chairs...


They'll probably have another table set up.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Am I the only one who can't stand Big Show's music.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> Our main event will be a recap of this segment, because they'll assume we've forgotten all about it by then.


I bet it will be repeated 8 times before then


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dear Cole, tell the crowd that Orton has long suffered with hypermobile shoulders or stop stealing a living. The choice is yours.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Who's the bigger creep in that commercial, the Miz or the grown ass man?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mikecala98 said:


> Is this the 3rd commercial break in 30 minutes???
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You must be new to 2013 RAW.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AWESOME...


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Lord Shite said:


> They have nothing to put their iPad's and iPhone's on now though.




:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That can't be good for Orton's shoulder problems.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand Big Show's music.


I like his theme music, but I kinda've like his old theme music better, although it wasn't too different than his current theme.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So they're not gonna show Orton snubbing the stretcher & walking backstage by himself?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand Big Show's music.


No I like his old one better.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ggd said:


> It's referring to a man, Jock Stein, who knew about pedophilia at Celtic FC but covered it up and didn't let authority/police know about it. BJK is acronym for "Big Jock Knew".



You are an absolute scumbag. Not gonna say anymore because I'll end up banned but seriously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mikecala98 said:


> Is this the 3rd commercial break in 30 minutes???
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yep they had to pay for the plain fairs some how


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mikecala98 said:


> Is this the 3rd commercial break in 30 minutes???
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Better download the WWE App to not miss any of the action! :cole3


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

>>3301394
Wait until Roman Reigns powerbombs HHH through a table and has a Tribal Yes Shirt released.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RE CAP ALREADY IT WAS ONLY 4 MINS AGO


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> Where was The Shield, though?


*Maybe they were still trying to find their seats.

Maybe they were ready to come down and help but the production crew trolled them by not hitting their music making it IMPOSSIBLE for them to interfere. Prolly because the production crew are Big Show fans. *


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Just in case you missed it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> So they're not gonna show Orton snubbing the stretcher & walking backstage by himself?


Nope only this guy :cena gets that treatment.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Someone should keep track of how many times they recap this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RECAP #1.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy got tossed through that table...I hate big show but that chokeslam sure was pretty.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eulonzo's signature belongs on one of these


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cab driver looks tougher then half the dudes on the roster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fat ass.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol Show's fat ass can't even in the car.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BIG JOCK KNEW


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Show fitting in that small ass taxi


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL at Big Show getting into a car.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Haha...Big Show can't fit in a small car. WWE writers suck.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL THE CROWD POPPED FOR BIG SHOW LEAVING


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol gotta sit there 2 and a half hour with no table


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lol big show trying to get in the taxi


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maybe they should invest in better announce desks?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Los matawhores!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck that bull.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No respect for the business. Leaves the arena and doesn't watch all the other matches :no:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"WWE offers tickets for military personnel for all live events in the United States"

So we will celebrate Veterans day in England.

Also, Why the fuck did it take Big Show so long to get into that car? lmao.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RIP cab


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully, the driver is willing to drive that car off of the nearest bridge.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ah hell.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eww


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh god matadors fpalm I hope they get "primo,epico" chants


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Eulonzo's signature belongs on one of these


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Los Metadores vs 3MB match #957972652965296520562502652067206520757320572.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ah, how did these illegals get to England?! fpalm


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Oh god no...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



seannnn said:


> You are an absolute scumbag. Not gonna say anymore because I'll end up banned but seriously.


Neither of you know if Big Jock knew or noside so let's just leave it at that


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

inb4 the Ole soccer chant throughout this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That theme.

Oh yes!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I expect alot of olay chants in this match


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Haha Show exiting the arena in that taxi for a pint.

I prefer this Big Show to the other one's we've had over the number of years.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I can't wait tell one day the commentator mess up and call them Primo and Epico.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

fuck off jbl


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THE CROWD DOESN'T GIVE A FLYING DONKEY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> Some people don't realize that the commentators still have chairs...


Playing too much WWE video games.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd not giving a single fuck about these guys.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Commence Annoying JBL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"I GOTTA GET ONE"

XD JBL


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

3 MB PLEASE :mark: 3 MB CHANTS PLEASE


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

El Generico should be out there doing Ole chants.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shut the fuck up, JBL


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SANTINO TO THE RESCUE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Fucking Santino.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is Wrestlecrap still around? #ElTorito


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

anyone but 3 man band



Who

oh of course its them 

more fuckery


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Santino getting a bigger pop than Orton :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THE UNION JACKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

TIME TO BRING OUT THE FILLER! :heyman


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OH GOD


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Santuro with his Cobrull


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

welcome to 1984


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL! Fucking 3MB.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

3MB is OVER lmao


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Still can't believe Vince has these guys wearing identical colors. How does that help either one of them.

fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao fucking great


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Phucking lol...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Stop.*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WTF :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

3MB pandering to the crowd :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*The Union Jacks :mark:*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks, jesus christ.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WTF? :lmao

The spoilers didn't mention this. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

3MB OVER (Y)(Y)(Y) :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lmao 3mb. XD


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Anarchy and union bomber?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is gold :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well this is garbage.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I thought heels are suppose to be booed? This makes no sense...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jackoffs


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

_*Sports Enatertainment*_


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Holy shit this is hilarious.


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks. All righty, then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Slater and Friends rocking Union Jack attire = 3MB chant. :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks. The Union Jacks. The Union Jacks. Yeah I'm drawing a blank here.
3MB is now The Union Jacks.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cute blonde in the front row... hey.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCKING 3MB GETTING THE BIGGEST POP OF THEIR LIVES :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

this is like traveling in to the past


doink to cause the DQ


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

funaki mention! indeeeed


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks should be Barrett, Mcintyre and Regal


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wayne Rooney is a matador?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

As if we are to believe the crowd really chanted OLÉ today.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

dumb question
why has no one pulled on the back part of the matadors masks?
if I was a heel that would be the first thing I would do


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










These fuckers.

No. No. No ma'am. I ain't got the time for this, I don't have the strength for this.... not tonight.

And I said like a bird between these prison walls, I'll fly I'll FLY AWAY.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

3MB getting face chants :lmao damn Vince, listen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CoverD said:


> This is gold :lmao





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Well this is garbage.


*:lmao back to back posts :lmao*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I usually dislike the non-live, borefests which is RAW in UK cause there's no story progression ect ... but I'm liking this show so far.


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bulltino. JFC, Cole...


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Token Wayne Rooney reference :lol

This episode is funny as sh*t so far!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So we're doing Los Matadores vs 3MB again. But since it's the UK, we need to do something special, to reaaally get the people on Los Matadores' side. 

Add Santino?

Well yeah, sure, that should work. But I'll do you one better. Let's put 3MB in all Union Jack gear. Because we all know how anti-patriotic the British are... 


/smh


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How many time are Los Trash-odores and 3 trash men gonna face each other?


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like Union Jacks. Better than 3MB name.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Funaki mention doe :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Are 3MB from England?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why would they want the heels to be cheered?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



The High King said:


> this is like traveling in to the past
> 
> 
> doink to cause the DQ


its an illusion


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol @ JBL mentioning Rooney

I still remember him pronouncing Messi's name as "Lyonel" Messi


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Slater really needs a bra


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

El Torito twerking. :tyson


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

announcing with no table :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heath's man boobs are getting really bad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> Are 3MB from England?



Mcintyre is from Scotland but that's it


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Jinder Mahal had a thought one time, but it died along with his......."

What, Jerry? What are you implying?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I really hate the shitty pop culture references :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

stunner?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol Michael Cole


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

this match is a shit show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shouldn't the faces be DQ'd? 

The bull interfered there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

But why?


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm not convinced that El Torito isn't an eight year old.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



seannnn said:


> You are an absolute scumbag. Not gonna say anymore because I'll end up banned but seriously.


Fuck off.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

where is the DQ for El Torito attacking 3MB


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DarkStark said:


> *:lmao back to back posts :lmao*


I can't stop laughing, that's awesome! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

God I need a drink. Either Jack Daniels or turpentine.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why am I watching this shit? Goddamn.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HAHAHA the commentary is great tonight


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

same old clowns tho


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is ridiculous


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How wasn't that a DQ?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



World's Best said:


> "Jinder Mahal had a thought one time, but it died along with his......."
> 
> What, Jerry? What are you implying?


he said "of loneliness" implying hes dumb i guess


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> Funaki mention doe :mark:



When did they mention him?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not 3MB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


unk2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait to hear what Zeb has to say about tonight's crowd :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Slater looks like ginger spice in that gear.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is there anyone on the planet that actually thinks this bullfighting bullshit is funny?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> How wasn't that a DQ?



Been seeing people say this. Horns = weapons


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> But why?


*shrugs*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Both GMs sucking Orton's dick. :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Randy is terrible

"How could you let that happen?"

Maddox: "Well.."

"SHUT UP!"

rotflmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

anyone know if that injury is legit or just kayfabe

Ziggler getting an IC tile shot!!!!!!!!

Oh please get the title off that POS Axel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xxxWBIxxx said:


> I thought heels are suppose to be booed? This makes no sense...


We're in Bizarro Land after all! :lawler


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Drew Mcintyre's selling is great! Totally under used! I'm biased since I used to tag with Drew on the independents about 10 years ago! Great guy!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ZIGGLER VS AXEL IC CHAMP


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

KAYFABE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> he said "of loneliness" implying hes dumb i guess


Oh, well still... Lawler really provides anti-lawls


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Still can't get over Kane's new character. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler to become IC tonight!!! :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

PLEASE ZIGGLER WIN THIS MATCH...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel vs. Ziggler for the IC title. So boring even the announcers won't bother hyping it up.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Snapdragon said:


> When did they mention him?


SOMEONE DIDNT DOWNLOAD THE WWE APP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ramen Head and dat ass :ass better get that title.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Trifektah said:


> Is there anyone on the planet that actually thinks this bullfighting bullshit is funny?


Only thing I laugh at is when JBL yells "OLE"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dolph for IC champ plz :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler is going to be so over with this crowd.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I was really hoping that promo match preview to put Ziggler vs ......Cesaro


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



birthday_massacre said:


> anyone know if that injury is legit or just kayfabe
> 
> Ziggler getting an IC tile shot!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh please get the title off that POS Axel



Kayfabe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Trifektah said:


> Is there anyone on the planet that actually thinks this bullfighting bullshit is funny?


Yes 

One

Vince


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why am I watching this shit? Goddamn.


Waiting for something good perhaps?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait a minute? Where's the WWE Live logo? This isn't live? *turns off Raw*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao kane with that IDGAF answer.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ZIGGLER WINNING THE IC TITLE TONIGHT?

THERE IS A GOD.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck off Axel... Ziggler better win this one


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ziggler the babyface can be followed on twitter @HEELZiggler lol


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ugh, if Axel wins..


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler as IC champion makes lots of sense.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bunch of good stuff on tonight and I waste time watching THIS shit...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ALL OF WWE AND 30 YEARS OF WRESTLEMANIA

WOOO
OH YEAH


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I thought Big E would be the one, but I'm fine with Ziggler winning it. Axel has been a shitty IC champ.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The ole chants when the matiidores we're getting hit was the single best troll I've ever seen.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The IC would look so good on ziggler. Sadly I doubt he is winning. Idk why they are keeping axel with it, let alone keeping him around. He's alright at best in the ring but no charisma whatsoever


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Meanwhile, enjoy this great Jericho promo:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Think this crowd will give Axel a pop?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



PhilThePain said:


> Wait a minute? Where's the WWE Live logo? This isn't live? *turns off Raw*


its live on tape (delay)

Its kind of like SNL for the west coast.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They're making a mess of Kane's new character already. So far he's essentially Johnny Ace but remembering his lines.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tis marks the end of a grueling chapter for Curtis Axel, but hopefully the beginnings of a new, bright page as Vince prepares him for a push for either one of the company's top titles.


I mean, the thought of him wearing the WWE Championship around his waist..... :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Director of Operations Kane cares not for your little hurt shoulder!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Kasko said:


> Drew Mcintyre's selling is great! Totally under used! I'm biased since I used to tag with Drew on the independents about 10 years ago! Great guy!


:vince2:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Union Jacks should come in riding this next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> Ramen Head and dat ass :ass better get that title.


Ew.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zig aboutta get that belt! Finally, the guy is getting back into relevance... :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I wonder if Ziggler will get a pop as big as the night after WM 29.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Its the home to 'The Manchester United' who beat 'The Arsenal' fpalm


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sandow with jobber entrance


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Did Cole just call them THE Manchester United?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

For fucksake Cole it's not 'The Manchester United' or 'The Arsenal', there's no The for both.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I dare anyone to sing Kofi's theme song


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sandow better go over if he is in a program with Cena


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sandow with jobber entrance? fpalm

& Kofi gets a real entrance? fpalm


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Arsenal :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ZOMG JOBBER ENETRANCE!!! HE'S BERRIED.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What? Why won't they show the goat response for Sandow? fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sandow's new theme is stupid


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sandow gonna job to Kofi :kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SKILLZ.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SOS AYLDEN SHELTON

SOS AYLDEN BRYAAAANNN


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

the manchester united? lolfuk...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait....primo and epico...i mean los matadores, get that long ass entrance and Damien Sandow got the jobber entrance?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Langston might interfere in Axel-Ziggler match, unless he is feuding with Ambrose.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Old Trafford with that mixed reaction :cena3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bradshaw and Lawlyer being utter fucktards for forgetting that Cena was the first to cash in and lose.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why they showing Man Utd? Where is City?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TJC93 said:


> Its the home to 'The Manchester United' who beat 'The Arsenal' fpalm


Fucking Aye. I heard it too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Old Trafford got booed :lmao :lmao :lmao

My life has just been fucking made!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> I dare anyone to sing Kofi's theme song


do you have any auto tuning I can see ha


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

vicious Sandow


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What? Why won't they show the goat response for Sandow? fpalm


If you wish to view it, download the WWE App. :cole3


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao anyone here that fan singing?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Sandow's new theme is stupid


its horrifying. such a shame


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The Union Jacks should come in riding this next week.


I wouldn't mind riding that...if you get my drift.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The Union Jacks should come in riding this next week.


A painted horse?! That's inhumane! The WWF will have something to say about that!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Kasko said:


> Drew Mcintyre's selling is great! Totally under used! I'm biased since I used to tag with Drew on the independents about 10 years ago! Great guy!


...Sure...


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RDEvans said:


> :lmao anyone here that fan singing?


Yeah. Funny shit right there.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This show is shit. Why are the ones I stay up for always terrible. I'll take the blame guys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jerry Lawler be all like "Sandow's a heel, so he deserves to be humiliated and insulted"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SKILLZ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bradshaw and Lawlyer being utter fucktards for forgetting that Cena was the first to cash in and lose.


But didn't he win the match? Just didn't get the title by DQ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What? Why won't they show the goat response for Sandow? fpalm


because he is a heel he can't get cheered right 

stupid WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What? Why won't they show the goat response for Sandow? fpalm


I know, right?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CENA OVERCAME THE ODDS :cole3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*The Manchester United and The Arsenal :lmao .... a dollar to a doughnut says Cole did that shit on purpose.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

When did Sandow get a new theme? Haven't heard it yet


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



PhilThePain said:


> A painted horse?! That's inhumane! The WWF will have something to say about that!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

& the crowd suddenly died.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This match is still on? Wow.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> I wouldn't mind riding that...if you get my drift.


I knew this was coming. I clearly meant _the woman_. Stop goin Kurt Angle on me.  He likes that...beastiality sex.


PhilThePain said:


> A painted horse?! That's inhumane! The WWF will have something to say about that!


WWF vs WWE paint can on a pole match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully Sandow doesnt get trapped by Kofi. If he does he might very well become the new Ziggler.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow. Crickets for this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Snapdragon said:


> When did they mention him?


Better download the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd gives no fucks about this match... I blame Kofi.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So dead all of a sudden


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> If you wish to view it, download the WWE App. :cole3


But I don't understand how to download it. It's too complicated for my lil ladybrain


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wtf happend to the crowd lol?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why is this on the top of the hour? Don't they normally put something big then?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Glad that match is finished.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kofi - Get new gear, get new SKILLZ.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> Old Trafford got booed :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> My life has just been fucking made!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


People clearly mad we overcame the odds against Arsenal :cena3


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The crowd totally no sold that match. Boring shit. 

Y'all hear cole? "Cena once again overcame the odds injured arm and all to retain the title"


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sandow looks really flabby.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Vintage Kofi :cole3


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel with that generic smug expression


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait.. hold on a second...


Curtis Axel vs Dolph Ziggler is kicking off the second hour :ti


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> & the crowd suddenly died.


The writers kills the crowd with these matches.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw country? What. The. Actual. Fuck.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler got that Kanye West jaw going on.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ugh...Raw Country...You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










WHY?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Seriously, this new theme for Sandow- :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw country? RAW COUNTRY!?!?! fpalm..........


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow Sandow got a W! What do ya know.

Did a Sandow pin really lag out the board? :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Raw country? What horseshit. Unless Nikki Bella comes out dressed as a sexy ass cowgirl. I hate gimmick Raws like that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait, so his catchphrase is also the name of his finisher? How creative.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw country 
What the fuck.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw COUNTRY

wow


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Reckon Ziggler will win this.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country? WTF is that? Every match is bull rope or bull riding match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country? Oh Lawd that's gonna be bad. And to think it's the go-home show for Survivor Series too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Seriously, this new theme for Sandow- :lmao


how is it different from the old"?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country - All the usual fuckery of Raw, plus a shitty soundtrack to boot.

"My dad died, my dog died, my wife left me, now I drink."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"He calls that the you're welcome" lol worst finisher name of all time. "Oh my Kofi just got You're Welcomed!"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Somebody please tell me how WWE is supposedly doing better financially than ever before.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> But I don't understand how to download it. It's too complicated for my lil ladybrain


Don't worry, we've got your back! :cole3 :lawler


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country? I missed that...someone explain.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What's Raw Country?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

If Ziggler wins the IC title, I will piss all over myself.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Isn't next week the go home for SS? And they book some shitty gimmick RAW? smh the buyrate is gonna be a disaster :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



birthday_massacre said:


> how is it different from the old"?


It sounds like a group of horse singing, this time.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



World's Best said:


> Somebody please tell me how WWE is supposedly doing better financially than ever before.


All of these commercials?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> The writers kills the crowd with these matches.


The writers aren't responsible for that.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SAMCRO said:


> "He calls that the you're welcome" lol worst finisher name of all time. "Oh my Kofi just got You're Welcomed!"


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Got up to make some noodles. Just came back to all these Raw Country posts. Feeling a little lost. What you guys talkin' about?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



KuritaDavion said:


> Raw Country - All the usual fuckery of Raw, plus a shitty soundtrack to boot.
> 
> "My dad died, my dog died, my wife left me, now I drink."


If it was Hardcore metal crap music it would be like

"My dad died, my dog died, my wife left me, now I DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IN A BIG BALL OF FIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

:side:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TJC93 said:


> Its the home to 'The Manchester United' who beat 'The Arsenal' fpalm


I thought I had been the only one to notice that, lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bitch please.


Who even likes country music, though?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The only Gimmick Raw I like is Raw Roulette. And they don't even do that anymore. I hate old school Raw and The slammys lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> WHY?


*dies again*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Speaking of Ziggler, where's that leaked video of him that surfaced on the internet?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Go home show for Survivor Series is going to be revolved around "country music"...............


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RAW Country. :tyson

Now I can't unsee next week being like this:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



World's Best said:


> Somebody please tell me how WWE is supposedly doing better financially than ever before.


I don't have an explanation for you but their creative ideas have me scratching my head at the moment. They plan on selling the Survivor Series PPV next week with Raw COUNTRY.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Keep saying Ziggles isn't over


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeah, CBA with this show or next week. See you after SS.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country? A regular Raw with Cowboy Hats


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Wonders if Dixie Carter or Jeff Jarrett will make a special Nashville appearance next week? :russo


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler and dat ass!!!!


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Great. Another jobber match with a piece of tin on the line.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's a pity that Curtis axel didn't inherit any of his father's good looks to make up for that lack of charisma.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WTF happened to the crowd?

Los Metadores killed them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> Raw Country? I missed that...someone explain.


Different words on a pieces of paper.
A hat.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

big show orton repeat yet again coming up shortly


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT pop for Ziggler! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT POP FOR ZIGGLER! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

good pop for ziggler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is it just me or has Curtis Axel lost like 80% of his matches since becoming IC Champ?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HERE COMES GOATNESS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If you get silence in the UK you're definitely not over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HE HAS ARRRRIIIIIVVVVEEEEDDDDDD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel the only guy who can't get a pop with this crowd.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat pop for Ziggles. Needs a haircut though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Ladies and gentlemen, Curtis Axel!"

"No fucks given."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Just a basic ass bitch.
Axel _is_ Krasdale.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



NeyNey said:


> Wtf happend to the crowd lol?


Kofi vs Sandow happened, lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The beginning of Axel's entrance is Godly.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wasn't Dolph Ziggler a world heavyweight champion at one point?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thank Christ that Axel finally has elbow pads on both arms now. That one elbow pad schtick was irking the piss out of my OCD.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This moment right now marks the moment...of the...moment of michael mcgilicutty


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Get off me. Get off me.


Fucking Axel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

i just noticed curtis chews gum like his pops did to the ring..might as well spit it out too bud :HHH2

as for raw is country..i guess that means the wyatts are taking charge :russo


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

axel trying so hard for reactions, and its just like, nope. sorry dude, try another line of work


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT REACTION FOR ZIGGLER

DAT LACK OF REACTION FOR CURTIS AXEL

Goes to show you who should be champion.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lets Go Ziggler Chant. You hear that WWE, give him the Belt.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler really deserves to be in the WHC picture


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

...This is kicking off the second hour


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL at Cole calling the Intercontinental title prestigious.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel doesn't deserve such an awesome theme.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Honky Tonk Man :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> WHY?


:lmao:lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Please let there be an Axel is boring chant.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

A Curtis Axel match. Yay. 
No Heyman?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Isn't Heyman supposed to return tonight?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DarkStark said:


> *The Manchester United and The Arsenal :lmao .... a dollar to a doughnut says Cole did that shit on purpose.*


:troll :cole3 8*D


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Really sucks seeing Dolph like this. Last time he got a reaction like this he was winning the WHC, went all downhill from there. Winning the IC title will do almost nothing for him because the title is so useless atm.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

go home Axel. No one wants to play with you.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Listen to these fans. LET'S GO AXEL!"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> What? Why won't they show the goat response for Sandow? fpalm


Better download the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Y'all need to stop hatin on Axel.

Not only is he a fine specimen oozing with appeal and charisma, but he is destined to follow in his father's footsteps and become a legend.

Come at me. :draper2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Stunning drop kick. Two of the best in the business at them in the ring.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel, Sandow and Heath Slater really need to follow the Shield boys to crossfit one of these days. Dos Guts!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't get the hate for Axel. Great worker....nothing boring about him once the bell rings.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



LKRocks said:


> This moment right now marks the moment...of the...moment of michael mcgilicutty


DAT GENESIS. :axel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SHOWOFF My ni**a Ziggler :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Really sucks seeing Dolph like this. Last time he got a reaction like this he was winning the WHC, went all downhill from there. Winning the IC title will do almost nothing for him because the title is so useless atm.


yep esp since if he does win the WWE loves to job their IC champ.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

heartstopper :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The science that is genes and trait passing from one generation to the next continues to perplex. How someone as charismatic as Curt Hennig could spit into his wife's vagina someone so...uncharismatic truly amazes me.

GENES.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh yeah?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Y'all need to stop hatin on Axel.
> 
> Not only is he a fine specimen oozing with appeal and charisma, but he is destined to follow in his father's footsteps and become a legend.
> 
> Come at me. :draper2


He's still not going to let you in his pants.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel needs to give up on having hair and just shave his head. His hair is so thin.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd probably have no idea who Axel is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*That pop wasn't for Ziggler that pop was for Sheamus*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> Why they showing Man Utd? Where is City?


They better show Etihad later on. I bet it'll get a louder pop than Old Trafford, lol.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nice of Ziggler to always look at Lawler, remind him he almost killed him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So Randy Orton gets boring chants, but not Axel? OK then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Getting a little tired of JBL and King referencing Dolph's elbows causing him to have the heart attack every time Ziggler does his multiple elbows..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> The crowd probably have no idea who Axel is.


And that is a good thing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat OVERSELL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Legasee said:


> The beginning of Axel's entrance is Godly.


Your signature is Godly.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> Please let there be an Axel is boring chant.


That would mean the crowd actually give a fuck about him, which is not the case.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> The science that is genes and trait passing from one generation to the next continues to perplex. How someone as charismatic as Curt Hennig could spit into his wife's vagina someone so...uncharismatic truly amazes me.
> 
> GENES.


Axel's mother must have been BORING AS FUCK.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> The science that is genes and trait passing from one generation to the next continues to perplex. How someone as charismatic as Curt Hennig could spit into his wife's vagina someone so...uncharismatic truly amazes me.
> 
> GENES.


If you didn't know who curts son was, and was watching this match I bet 90% of those people would say its Ziggler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So Randy Orton gets boring chants, but not Axel? OK then.


They don't even care enough to boo him. And this match isn't helping.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So Randy Orton gets boring chants, but not Axel? OK then.


The crowd is busy watching the WWE App.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why isn't Axel getting boring chants?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"You're in the ring with the Intercontinental Champion"...he says this to a former World Heavyweight Champion.


This bitch.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

And not a single fuck was given this match


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Independent scene" referenced on WWE. Gotta love JBL.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't stand Axel. I want to go to Pwmania one morning and see his ass was released. Samzies with Eva MarIe


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> They better show Etihad later on. I bet it'll get a louder pop than Old Trafford, lol.


Willing to bet that Vince has no idea that a second Manchester club exists.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol did JBL just take a shot at Kassius Ohno?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is JBL allowed saying 'independent scene'?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Y'all need to stop hatin on Axel.
> 
> Not only is he a fine specimen oozing with appeal and charisma, but he is destined to follow in his father's footsteps and become a legend.
> 
> Come at me. :draper2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lawlers greatest quotes, edition 29471:

"When a tool calls you a 5 tool player, that must mean something huh?" :lawler


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So Randy Orton gets boring chants, but not Axel? OK then.


Ziggles is in the match


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

this show sucks.. dead crowd, Ziggler wrestling meaningless midcard match over a jabroni title, commentaters bickering with eachother instead of putting the talent over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you didn't know who curts son was, and was watching this match I bet 90% of those people would say its Ziggler


Completely agree.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> They better show Etihad later on. I bet it'll get a louder pop than Old Trafford, lol.


:fergie


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Who should be champion?*


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

does axel have a scar on his stomach or something?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So Randy Orton gets boring chants, but not Axel? OK then.


They don't care enough to hate the guy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler is so fucking over! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. Ziggles becoming more and more like Billy Gunn with a damn lipstick mark on his ass. :lol Bless these limeys for chanting loudly for the one true Based Dolph.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He's still not going to let you in his pants.


Oh, I'm sure some arrangements can be made.... being that I'm his only fan and what not.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



VGooBUG said:


> does axel have a scar on his stomach or something?


Yeah it's from when they removed all his personality and charisma


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Really sucks seeing Dolph like this. Last time he got a reaction like this he was winning the WHC, went all downhill from there. *Winning the IC title will do almost nothing for him because the title is so useless atm.*


Kinda've true.. 

But I'd rather him be a champion than just job constantly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel gets no response for that suplex...


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

VGooBUG said:


> does axel have a scar on his stomach or something?


Probz from a C-Section


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh, I'm sure some arrangements can be made.... being that I'm his only fan and what not.


No shame in your game honey :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I guess one of the reasons Dolph never worked as a maineventer is because his finisher is absolutely dreadful. Decent match going on, never get why people hate on Axel so much. He isnt so bad in the ring, give him a good amount of time and he'll have a good match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

God Axel sucks. 

I feel like I'm watching Ziggler have a match with a cardboard cutout that's leading by the nose.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lol the women with the Ziggler shirt doesn't do anything. 
CHEER!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Yeah it's from when they removed all his personality and charisma


LOl. How does he not have any charisma I mean he's the son of Curt Henning


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow where do the fucktards come from in here? IC strap referred to as a "jabroni title"?


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

.........


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CYC said:


> Axel gets no response for that suplex...


Which was awesome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

flat ending


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thought he was gonna do Education.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> Is JBL allowed saying 'independent scene'?


Well they didn't censor it and he didn't reference a specific company...
I still can imagine that they'll still be uptight about it. 









"WWE is the only Sports Entertainment company in existence, damnit!"









"Let's go Sheamus!"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What a crappy and anti-climatic finish.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait how'd he win?

Know what? Who cares.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bleh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Yeah it's from when they removed all his personality and charisma


*Post of the night*


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That came out of nowhere. In other words. Booo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So Randy Orton gets boring chants, but not Axel? OK then.


Because they couldn't give a fuck about Axel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

are you friggen kidding me, Axel goes over Ziggler clean?


What the hell is the wWE doing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Meh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel wins and the crowd goes mild!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Axel did not fall right off of the top rope and made Ziggler look like a total jabroni


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL.

Go on Axel son :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow, Axel won clean when the crowd was dying for a Ziggler win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> The science that is genes and trait passing from one generation to the next continues to perplex. How someone as charismatic as Curt Hennig could spit into his wife's vagina someone so...uncharismatic truly amazes me.
> 
> GENES.


Because he spit instead of blew. 8*D


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel with dat swag. :troll


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AXELLLLLLLLLLLL :clap


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:axel wins lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck off Axel!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol @ Ziggler marks thinking he'll win the title. :lol JOBBERVILLE.



Phillies3:16 said:


> Yeah it's from when they removed all his personality and charisma


Did he have any to begin with?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

And the crowd goes...mild.

:axel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel retained :bosh4


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Ziggler losing to that muppet


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Poor Ziggie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Does anyone know why Ziggler stopped using the superkick?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel:axel


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Curtis Axel is still boring.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What are they doing to Axel? HE needs a storyline like, right now. No one gives a fuck about him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Did JBL say "Dolph Zigger? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

God, Axel must be the ugliest fucker on the roster. At least Khali can use his giantism or whatever it's called as an excuse but Axel geez!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










SaveusBigE


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm not buying that unmasked Kane character. What the hell, seriously.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

As soon as that 3 hit people started leaving there seat :ti


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

that catapult finisher. the goat has been playing 2k14


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT EDITED POP FOR JOHN CENA :ti


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait until Big E takes the IC off Axel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Mr. Ziggles becoming more and more like Billy Gunn with a damn lipstick mark on his ass. :lol Bless these limeys for chanting loudly for the one true Based Dolph.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So wait...they call them "The Authority" when they aren't around?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



VGooBUG said:


> does axel have a scar on his stomach or something?


It's where his charisma and interest gene was surgically removed from. :lelbron


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THAT EDITED IN CHEER HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> Axel with dat swag. :troll


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

shield vs DB and Punk yes yes yes


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I just heard the fake hair-dryer pop.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can Kane please kill Maddox? PLEASE

DAT MAIN EVENT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

EPICNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel wins...crickets can be heard.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CM Punk, the clear star of the team.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao at the edited shit for Cena


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

KANE FUCKING WINS!!!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ohhh shiet


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That would've been a perfect title change. Can't they just accept Axel's failure, and keep it moving?


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol @ Maddox's main event


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Epic match :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Corporate Kane :mark:

Shield vs Bryan/Punk = IWC jizzfest


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

MY BODY IS FUCKING READY.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tag team night? Is this Teddy Long's wet dream??


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> God, Axel must be the ugliest fucker on the roster. At least Khali can use his giantism or whatever it's called as an excuse but Axel geez!



I don't think Axel is hot, but he's definitely not the ugliest one.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane just made a wet dream kind of match for some ppl in here.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Let's not.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

There are too many GMs and people in power on this damn show :lol

Likin DOO Kane doe


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Someone's been playing Rollercoaster Tycoon during editing again


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> God, Axel must be the ugliest fucker on the roster. At least Khali can use his giantism or whatever it's called as an excuse but Axel geez!


:axel or :truth


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk and Bryan vs. Shield? :woolcock


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow, they killed corporate Kane in one night.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao could they make that fake pop any more obvious?


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat main event. Can't wait.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well at least there's going to be one good match tonight.

:lmao That Miz Christmas movie. I can't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So is Miz trying to take the "Worst Christmas Movie Ever" claim away from Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They were cheering Cena because he's in a handicap match.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Miz's movie looks as terrible as his wrestling/selling/promo work. Everything actually.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

KANE'S MAIN EVENT DOE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Megan Fox:banderas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Axel still has the title. fpalm


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat. Main. Event.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

GODDAMN THAT MAIN EVENT

THE SHIELD VS. THE MEGA POWERS


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cannot wait for some Punk interaction with Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So is Miz trying to take the "Worst Christmas Movie Ever" claim away from Hulk Hogan?


He's off to a great start if you ask me..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena's phoned in pop will be on Botchamania


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

gotta give it to WWE this time. they know how to cater to their crowd with DAT MAIN EVENT. oh, i can't wait for crowd reactions to those matches


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> MY BODY IS FUCKING READY.


:lmao :dance

This fucking forum makes Raw exciting every week!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So wait...they call them "The Authority" when they aren't around?


*The Powers That Be was already taken. :hayden2*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hate how that stupid bitch says

they are waiting for a BIG

UGH that sounds so stupid. Say big brother or big sister not just BIG


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CM Boring and Daniel Borying in the main event? ZzzzzzZzzzzZzzzzZzzzzzZzzz


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

zack you need a shave dude


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck off, Zach.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Guess I'm going to have to stay up for the main event then. Was on the verge of calling it a night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Ryder.......


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryder on Raw. It just got worse...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Does Ryder not give a fuck anymore?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Look at this tool.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryder getting tv time!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RIP in peace Ryder


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane's Joseph Parks gimmick is one example of shit hitting the wall and sticking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ZACK RYDER!!! :mark:

Impressive goatee to boot. bama


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hobo Zack Ryder.....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hah, I'm loving Ryder doing the sales pitch. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The wwe remembered Zak Ryder.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nice goatee Ryder, guess you're jobbing to shaving now too eh?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> :axel or :truth


R Truth is fucking Prince Charming compared to that unfortunate mug.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryder selling shit :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

was it 25% off last week too


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Need dat Ryder figure..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

25% Off Orders..

but still gotta pay $15 for shipping >__>


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I didn't think there could be a bigger repellent than Russell Brand or Jeremy Piven..... somehow Miz tops them both.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Those spots are cringeworthy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rvp20 said:


> :axel wins lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol Ryder looks weird with facial hair


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That loser Zack Ryder relegated to promoting others' merch. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*No Zack, I DON'T know it.*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zack ryder


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

aj got announced before the bellas...really


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WOO WOO WOO, WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zach Ryder is still employed? Lulz


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They're really going all out with Big Show aren't they? Advertizing his action figures alongside Cena & The Rock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



chargebeam said:


> :lmao :dance
> 
> This fucking forum makes Raw exciting every week!


Well, AJ's out right now. :dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryder is still hired?!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

zack ryder is such a ***. not impressed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Classy Bella, y'all!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Love Bites."


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

so silent for the bellas


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*coughs*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I want Paige dammit. Fuck this!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bellas come out to silence. Anyway AJs looking amazing, she changed her hair and shirt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No reaction for the Bellas? But... I don't understand. On Total Divas, they seem to get such an amazing crowd response.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

that thickness on Nikki :lenny


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why cover up those marvellous ta-tas?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Watch Brie scream after every move :gun:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Keep the AJ pop off tv and the crowd gives no fucks for Nikki :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crickets for the Bella twats. England showing more evidence that they are among the elite when it comes to crowds. :clap

brb dookie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Remember a few years ago when every week it was The Bellas against Kelly Kelly & Eve and every match would be mixed and matched out of those two duos? 

I kind of feel like we're back to that. I feel like I've seen AJ/Tarmina and The Bellas in a cycle of matches every week for a month.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why has Nikki been wrestling in a cutoff t-shirt since coming back?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

an unkempt zack ryder trying desperately to get over should be his new gimmick


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AJ with that bra-strap. :homer

"WE WANT AJ" :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ah, so they're cutting out the heels entrances because they know they'll get a massive pop.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So this is, what the...8th time we've seen this match?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Annihilus said:


> RIP in peace Ryder


"Rest in peace in peace Ryder"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zack Ryder looked a lot like Scotty 2 Hotty there.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nikki Bella with the quasi Hooters gear tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Isn't that the first time that Punk interacts with The Shield like ever?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Indeed, we want AJ


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I really hate the emo girl look.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HOLY SHIT AJ LOOKS CUTE AS FUCK IN THAT OUTFIT. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Classy Bella :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If Summer Rae could just come out instead of Nikki I would be so happy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So sunburn was a show? :lawler
What is this melted candle bitch even talking about?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How I miss Michelle McCool.


She would have moped the floor on these hoes.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I thought their names were Gail Kim and Lei'D Tapa?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

why is Nicholas Bella wearing panty hose? Oh maybe she's trying to keep her penis from popping out


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why do they keep covering up her tits


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> CM Boring and Daniel Borying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao at WWE trying to turn Zack Ryder into the new Doc Hendrix. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"This is awesome" ? :lmao Trolling crowd


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Bellas are such natural heel personalities, but they are trying this face thing out so let's see if it sticks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't know what it is but Brie doing regular face spots & cheering is so ridiculous to me.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd trolling this shitty match with "This is awesome" chant. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Just reset the division. Please.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SonoShion said:


> Isn't that the first time that Punk interacts with The Shield like ever?


He interacted with them on SmackDown around Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber as a heel.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TehJerichoFan said:


> How I miss Michelle McCool.
> 
> 
> She would have moped the floor on these hoes.


I hate to say it but I feel the same way.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> :lmao at WWE trying to turn Zack Ryder into the new Doc Hendrix. :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"This is awesome!" chants. This crowd.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SonoShion said:


> Isn't that the first time that Punk interacts with The Shield like ever?


He called them out on SD before and they attacked Miz during the Lie Detector segment. But yeah i think its his first match with them.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



chargebeam said:


> :lmao :dance
> 
> This fucking forum makes Raw exciting every week!


Agreed. It's one of the main reasons I'm excited for Raw every week!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

superfly chants :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> Zack Ryder looked a lot like Scotty 2 Hotty there.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE WANT TABLES :lmao :lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We want tables! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Clique said:


> The Bellas are such natural heel personalities, but they are trying this face thing out so let's see if it sticks.


If their boyfriends weren't top faces, they wouldn't have turned.

We Want Tables :lol

ECW :ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

End this match & put me out of my misery please. fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE WANT TABLES? MIGHT ASWELL SAY WE WANT PUPPIES


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE WANT TABLES! :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"We want tables" :lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

we want sable ?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> why is Nicholas Bella wearing panty hose? Oh maybe she's trying to keep her penis from popping out



Cellulite

No I'm serious that's why female wrestlers wear pantyhose


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I think the crowd wants tables.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ECDUB!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is something.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE WANT TABLES


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao "We want tables" and "ECW" chants....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

were they chanting "we want sable?"


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We want tables chant. Brilliant


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

See, if the fans were smart they'd troll the Bella's with an Eva Marie chant.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Clique said:


> The Bellas are such natural heel personalities, but they are trying this face thing out so let's see if it sticks.


They've been a for probably 2 months now, the way you're talking sounds like it happened last week. :lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lmao

Brie: Cmon Manchester!

Silence.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AMAZING


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is a bunch of assholes. I'm in love.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikki Bella is sexy as hell.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Ya hear that Cole? The crowd is chanting "we want bagels". :lawler


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

she kinda missed the splash


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

More Total Divas footage that'll need re-dubbed. 
E C DUBBED. :lol


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SonoShion said:


> Isn't that the first time that Punk interacts with The Shield like ever?


they had this storyline when the shield debuted that Heyman paid them to take people out. at that time punk was still with heyman


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OHHHH they were saying table thought they were sayin sable :fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hey look, they're chanting 'We want Sheamus!'


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Y2-Jerk said:


> were they chanting "we want sable?"


we want tables i heard


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I wouldn't call AJ nasty. :heyman


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Teeeerrrrible splash, she overshot that so badly.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zack Ryder made my wallet hide, even it wanted him to shut up!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Worst splash ever


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Match was fairly ok.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THA FUCK!?!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is disastrously bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ok I laughed :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BRIE MODE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

For the love of God call up the girls from NXT. They're ready for fuck sakes.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

& the crowd give no fucks about AJ too.

I think they overexhausted her usefulness.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> They've been a for probably 2 months now, the way you're talking sounds like it happened last week. :lol


That's how much I have been watching the divas division :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*:lmao Brie looks like such an idiot :lmao*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nikki Bella: "COME ON, MANCHESTER! WAHOO!"

Manchester: *FART*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tamina and AJ reminds me of Shawn Michaels and Nash


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The differences between Nikki & Brie's tits is just staggering. 

At least it is easy as hell to tell them apart now.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nobody's buying it Bella. Nobody.


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

i saw aj's crack x)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Bellas are so unover, what can WWE do to get them over. Its shocking how they are dating 2 of the most over guys in WWE and yet noone gives a fuck about them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Commentary being fucking stupid, as always


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That had to be the worst Splash EVER fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CAN JOHN CENA OVERCOME THE ODDS


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Legasee said:


> For the love of God call up the girls from NXT. They're ready for fuck sakes.


I know. The fucking Bella Twins are a disgrace.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark::mark::mark::mark: more Cesaro/Cena teasing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Are they going with AJ-Brie?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Why is Cena in a handicap match? So he can overcome more of these fucking nonexistent pre-determined odds?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They tried it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Implying that anyone gives a shit about Cena/ADR, WWE?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> The Bellas are so unover, *what can WWE do to get them over.* Its shocking how they are dating 2 of the most over guys in WWE and yet noone gives a fuck about them.


Well, they can give the one with the boob job a tighter top for a start.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's pretty amazing that Summer Rae has been wrestling for like 2 years and is miles ahead of the Bellas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I wish Cena and Bryan had dated the Olsen twins instead.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hooooo Lord.

Brie, sis......










I don't even know what the writers are thinking with this face run.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Legasee said:


> For the love of God call up the girls from NXT. They're ready for fuck sakes.


I don't think you want that.
The backstage mentality has to change first in order for the division to get better. You can bring in as many chicks from NXT as you want but if the same mentality of fuckery still exists, they'll just end up in it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rvp20 said:


> OHHHH they were saying table thought they were sayin sable :fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> The Bellas are so unover, what can WWE do to get them over. Its shocking how they are dating 2 of the most over guys in WWE and yet noone gives a fuck about them.


Let them have lesbian sex with each other in the middle of the ring. The crowd will start caring about them...trust me.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Brie could be just fine on her own with a few changes to her character. I get the sense that people really want to like her but just can't find a reason to (at least in regard to her on-screen character).


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> That had to be the worst Splash EVER fpalm


Yeah, her length always makes it awkward


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol @ no selling haitch's 'vacation'

uhm .. it's a secret.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

When's the last time any crowd gave a fuck about the Bellas?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> & the crowd give no fucks about AJ too.


"We Want AJ! *clap clap clap*"

It wasn't very loud but it was noticeable.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ugotrage said:


> i saw aj's crack x)


Ohhh man! That's some fapping material right there!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE expecting the fans to get behind the Bellas just cause they're dating Bryan and Cena. Wow. So, fans are supposed to forget their multiple years of bratty and bitchy attitude towards the faces just because of their real-life love life? This is lazy writing at its finest.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Tamina and AJ reminds me of Shawn Michaels and Nash


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Tamina and AJ reminds me of Shawn Michaels and Nash


Ouch. What an insult.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

the whole diva division can never be taken seriously.. half of them look like they're going to drop someone on their head anytime they do a slam or suplex. They simply lack athleticism, but thats what you get when you just hire them for being attractive, not athletic.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

dem boos when brie attacked. :lmao

put an end to this 'total divas' misery..


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> When's the last time any crowd gave a fuck about the Bellas?


Perhaps when they suddenly appeared backstage with Rhodes Scholars? Though I suppose people were just surprised to see them back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Bellas could light themselves on fire in the middle of the ring and I really don't think that would elicit any type of reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*









It needs to be posted again.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hey! When did the announce table come back?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

First time I actually agree with the outcome of a WWE.com poll.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like how Triple H always flops in these polls


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Batista 4% HHH 5% hahaha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> Let them have lesbian sex with each other in the middle of the ring. The crowd will start caring about them...trust me.


maybe for next weeks Raw Country 8*D i doubt that would get over anywhere else


I just don't get why they arent over especially Brie.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Shawn Michaels :mark:

Best Wrestlemania match ever


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



un_pretti_er said:


> Ouch. What an insult.


To AJ and Tamina, right?






:troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:hbk1


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"The graphics in this game are absolutely the same as they were last year!"


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Was actually HBK at mania 25 tbhayley


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The graphics are amazing? Plays GTAV or Madden 25, then we will talk about graphics, Cole.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> The Bellas could light themselves on fire in the middle of the ring and I really don't think that would elicit any type of reaction whatsoever.


*People would cheer...and rightfully so.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

the graphics of that game is horrendous are you kidding me? It's gotten worse every year


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jerry didn't play one match on that game :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HHH getting 5% hhahahahahhaha


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I heard a "Taker" chant during that Kane/Maddox backstage segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



pinofreshh said:


> dem boos when brie attacked. :lmao
> 
> put an end to this 'total divas' misery..


Hey look this side of it is garbage, but the show itself is probably better then anything else they put out for the lulz and the sheer absurdity.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Hey! When did the announce table come back?


After the crowd said 'WE WANT TABLES!' I think.

:lawler


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I love WWE 2k14


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

When the fuck did the announce table put itself back together?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big Show limping recap


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cool. They're going to show off people's crappy created wrestlers. I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> It needs to be posted again.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Laserblast said:


> Brie could be just fine on her own with a few changes to her character. I get the sense that people really want to like her but just can't find a reason to (at least in regard to her on-screen character).


Easy. Split her up from her fucking cunt of a sister, keep letting Brie get better and use more of her evolving moveset, and *CUT DOWN* on the fucking screaming and shrieking. Maybe that will be the only way she can get over well as a babyface.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol @ HHH only getting 5% of the vote after booking himself into two forced matches with Taker to try and one-up HBK.. HHH = egomaniac trying to improve his wrestling legacy, completely out of touch with what fans want.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Phillies3:16 said:


> "The graphics in this game are absolutely the same as they were last year!"


"..and our commentary is still shit!" :lawler :cole3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BADASS AMBROSE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Seth Rollins :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol @ Ambrose


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They're not even acknowledging the new announce table.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE BEAT HIS ASS LAST WEEK :rko2

Shield telling Randy off like BOSS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ambrose telling it like it is


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shield Face turn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"And the crowd is going, 'Let's go Brie!'!" :lawler


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FANDANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Um. What was the point of the Shield visiting Randy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT SHIELD SWAG :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thank you for that. Epicness.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ooooooooooooooooo Reigns wid dat burn.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

damn some loud Fandangoing


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

holy shit. Fandango is over lol.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Shield telling it like it is! :mark: :mark:


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Summer is the best. That's a shoot brother.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Holy. Fucking. Shit. The Shield told Randy Orton!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao fandango theme chants. love it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh god, Fandango getting a pop....


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Rollins is a hippy.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh Summer Rae :banderas


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The UK loves this dude, lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCKING SHIELD OWNING ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fandango is over as fuck in the UK.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Way to look like a bitch, Randy


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas AAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Reigns telling Blandy Boreton what's up = Awesome.

Fandango in dat Union Jack attire! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ortons character is awesome.


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nice little segment with the Shield there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sweet, the entire crowd is fandangoing.

Now to shove it back down everyone's throat :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What did they come in there for, though? A bunch of large and in charge fan girls are writing fan fictions based on that scene. 

Seth's hair is _laid_.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MA BOYS THE SHIELD. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Fandangoing still going strong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

These overseas crowds and the Fandango theme. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So much win for the fans doing the Fandango :mark:

Also Summer Rae is here to grace us with her presence


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Prayer Police said:


> Um. What was the point of the Shield visiting Randy?


Obviously planting seeds for a face turn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fandango getting a pop! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That's the first time the crowd reacted for Fandango in a while.

Brits love Fandangoing :lol

Though Fandango ain't bad, IMO :heyman


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

shield homer:homer


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I was at raw today live front row. they just cut us all fandangoing 

mistake on E's part.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Saw Thor 2, Catching Fire is next :mark:


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Sweet, the entire crowd is fandangoing.
> 
> Now to shove it back down everyone's throat :vince5





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shield GOATing as per usual.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh. My. God.

Dat Ambrose swag.

Nothing else matters.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The only regret I have in watching live is I can not replay it yet. :vettel


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THE SHIELD!!!!! ROMAN HAIR WAS FLOWING AND FLAWLESS!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










:lol good times


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If Raw was in England every week, I'm sure Fandango would have won a title already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> What did they come in there for, though? A bunch of large and in charge fan girls are writing fan fictions based on that scene.


Girls you say.



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Dat Ambrose swag.
> 
> Nothing else matters.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What we used to have:










What we now have:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol @ people assuming The Shield are gonna turn face because of that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Dat Ambrose swag.
> 
> Nothing else matters.


<3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh that England crowd is trying to remind us of when Fandango was interesting for a hot minute.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Face of the Company not getting any respect, doe :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> What we used to have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> What we used to have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





God, I miss the original Fandango girl.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Dat Ambrose swag.
> 
> Nothing else matters.


It wasn't special. Oh wait, I forgot I need to blindly jizz over everything Amby says even if it isn't great, just because he said something. I forgot I was part of the IWC for a second, silly me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> What we used to have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> If Raw was in England every week, I'm sure Fandango would have won a title already.


Why? Raw is in the states almost every week and Daniel Bryan isnt the champion.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This drama here :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fandango v Kidd feud?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Here comes the Natalya hate.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I cant :lmao I cant :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao they're making this type of storyline really?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL! "Reality" show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Now we know why for the Kidd/Natayla match from a week ago


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOLTyson Kidd.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh my fuck, that's what Total Divas is like?! :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WTF is this?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That scripted drama :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

time for tyson and nat to get divorced if he is going to get that jelous


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They are showing a whole total divas clip :lmao :lmao this company


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Holy shit this show looks miserable.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Has this always been Tyson Kidd's theme? Sounds kinda good.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tyson Kidd! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Trollface got music, y'all.
And a juicy S Curl.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Natalya looking fine.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tyson Kidd wrestling :mark: 

Nattie in that dress :kobe4


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thanks god no Natty&Khali anymore.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tyson better win with The Hart Lock. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> :lol @ people assuming The Shield are gonna turn face because of that.


It just re-establishes them as a rogue faction out for themselves, not Big Boss Man-lite


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE going full throttle with Total Divas storylines. 
Easier to book when your show writes itself.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol wow I love seeing Kidd but not this way,not this way :cole3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tyson Kidd has been relegated to Total Divas shit? Dafuq?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Gawd Damn Natalya...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like Kidd, but he looks like a straight up jobber in those pants. Holy fuck.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fandango loving the chanting.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL Bringing Total Divas to Raw.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The WWE of all things expects us to believe their "reality show" is real? :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Tyson Kidds entrance music. Natalya is sexy as shit as always


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kidd's new theme is fucking God-tier. Good to see him and Fanny not only getting TV time but a program to boot (even if it is born from that Total Divas silliness).


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> What we used to have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao 

So fucking true.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jesus. That acting from Kidd


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Manchester is still Fandangoing. Gotta love English crowds :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Let me guess, Natalya's gonna sleep with Fandango because she's jealous of Kidd's relationship with Eva Marie?

& they're gonna make a match where the winner gets Natalya.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully this means Natalya is done with that goof Khali and that dwarf Hornswoggle.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

so far only the heels are embracing the uk. i think wwe is trying to get a point across here


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I miss Kidds old hair and his old WWE ECW theme.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> I like Tyson Kidds entrance music. Natalya is sexy as shit as always
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shit is sexy?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I like Kidd, but he looks like a straight up jobber in those pants. Holy fuck.


Yeah it looks like a CAW from WWE2k14 its Jobber #2 attire


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sadly the Total Divas storyline is probably more entertaining than whatever else they'd write.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If you've been with someone for 13 years the newlywed phase has already been :buried


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL with that golden piece of advice right there


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Natalya doe :yum:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Seriously, why is Tyson Kidd not wrestling more often? Fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The fact that the crowd is dead for these two men of all people. fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tyson on his AJ STYLES SWAG. :mark::dance:clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That pop for Fandango though. I still like Tyson more though.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well back to jobbing Tyson kidd


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tyson please go back to Biker Shorts


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol at dat pop for Fandango's roll-up


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fandango blatantly won because they wanted his theme to close the segment.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So far Fandango got the biggest pop of the night.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kidd and Axel should be a tag team. Team No Charisma.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> The fact that the crowd is dead for these two men of all people. fpalm


Agreed. Very odd.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Amazing how some guys are just more over in England.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Natalya needs to lose that stupid pink in her hair.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Summer and Natalya should just make out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

way to get over Tyson kid by having him job

wait john cena is closing the show


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That Fandango "dance" is the worst thing ever. I HATE IT!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So TJ is Nattie's Brandon Walsh.
An ugly version of Brandon Walsh but still.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

John Cena gon' get DAT POP


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol The crowd popping just because they wanted to hear the theme again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Poor Tyson, wrestling his ass off, all the crowd cares about is Fandangoing


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck off diddy.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's your boy!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FANDANGO WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena will get booed out of the house


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We might hear the first CESARO chants ever :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> LOL! "Reality" show.


*Doesn't WWE openly admit it's scripted? 

Whatever it is it's fucking terrible.*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fandango = the most OVER mofuckah overseas! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh shit. Fandango \o/

Cena and the Real Americans getting at least 15 miinutes.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cyber-bullying? FUCK DON'T TELL WWE ABOUT THIS WEBSITE!

8*D


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BE A STAR! :ryback


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They should have got Miz to say "in the locker room" instead of that wee boy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Diddy telling everyone about anti-bullying :ti


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's ya boi Sean Diddy Combs

:lmao Gets me every time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DarkStark said:


> *Doesn't WWE openly admit it's scripted?
> 
> Whatever it is it's fucking terrible.*


Some of the cast admitted it's scripted.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So what does the Invisible Bully shirt mean anyway? You're a behind the scenes douchebag?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

So are they checking to see how Bryan/Punk do in the last hour compared to last week? Or they putting them last because they now think the final hour does the worst and the start of the show does the best? 

Backward ass lol


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The guy with a personality and a character gets cheered over the guy they show acting like a jealous, whiny bitch on Total Divas.

Why exactly is Tyson the face and Fandango the heel again?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How Puffy keeps a straight face during that bullying commercial, I'll never know.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I swear, the new Tyson Kidd is Evan Bourne reincarnated.

The mannerisms. The costumes. Even their voices.

Guess Vince had to purge potheads somehow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Invisible Bully? What you need is Bucky Bailey's Bully Buckers.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

#beastar #pdiddy #ihatebullies #rybackrules


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> Let me guess, Natalya's gonna sleep with Fandango because she's jealous of Kidd's relationship with Eva Marie?
> 
> & they're gonna make a match where the winner gets Natalya.


That's not PG! :vince3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eva Marie looked :yum:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Diddy telling everyone about anti-bullying :ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> :lol at dat pop for Fandango's roll-up


It's the Bulldog/Bret finish thats why


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cant wait for the boos for Cena. "SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



RichardHagen said:


> So are they checking to see how Bryan/Punk do in the last hour compared to last week? Or they putting them last because they know think the final hour does the worst and the start of the show does the best?
> 
> Backward ass lol


Plus its a taped show, and the can also use that as an excuse to say SEE Bryan and Punk didn't draw in the last hour.

I would laugh if the last hour was the higest


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Cant wait for the boos for Cena. "SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!"


Raw is taped. Not a chance for those chants tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LET'S GO TONY CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bmp487 said:


> How Puffy keeps a straight face during that bullying commercial, I'll never know.


Botox?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

America fucked up Iraq for no reason.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bmp487 said:


> How Puffy keeps a straight face during that bullying commercial, I'll never know.


That all mighty dollar.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> It's ya boi Sean Diddy Combs
> 
> :lmao Gets me every time.


I NEED SOME CAMBODIAN BREAST MILK!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

You can't really edit people chanting, can you? If they could, they would have done so in the divas match?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena getting booed :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY IS HERE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DEM BOOS.

:cena5


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

All the boos for Cena! Hahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

they turn the boos way down and its still super loud ha


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No love for Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Here he is! 

How pissed am I going to get tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dem boos. I love England. :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena breakin dat 4th wall!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Diddy talking about anti bullying when he took all of 112 and Total's money and snatched Aubrey's wig.
Fuck outta here.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lol at all them boos


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BOO THIS MUTHAFUCKA.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena getting ready to troll the audience!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Not a casual Cena crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait for zeb to bash these non-americans


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Anyone else wanna punch their t.v. When Cena starts talking into the camera....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Love John Cena's gimmick. A heel who thinks he's a face.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena booed out of the building.

Just as I've been saying since the start of the show, there is no way three hours are enough to pipe in any kind of reaction, not even the biggest studio in the world could do it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










That's the ratings skyrocketing :cena3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> You can't really edit people chanting, can you? If they could, they would have done so in the divas match?


Looks like you've never watched SmackDown before.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Trolling time


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ZEB ON THE MIC!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MY ****** JACK SWAGGER


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Perfect representation of WWE fan opinions of Cena...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know guys, the Real Americans are really tough!

Do you really think Cena can overcome the odds in this HANDICAP match?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"And the crowd in the UK loves this! Let's go Cena!" :lawler


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. Midcard John Cena


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That theme is so awesome. :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> Diddy talking about anti bullying when he took all of 112 and Total's money and snatched Aubrey's wig.
> Fuck outta here.


*"TAKE THAT, TAKE THAT, TAKE THAT, TAKE THAT!"*

He took it all :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Whenever Real Americans break up then need to have Cesaro steal Swaggers theme.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Daily Mail would love Zeb.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ZEB! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He said *SOCCER* thugs :ti


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zeb is seriously incredible. Wow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

love how he called is soccer to troll the UK fans and not say football


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao "ALLO!"

I love Zeb.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Elll-lo LMAO at Zeb


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zeb Colter <3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DON'T YOU BASH ON MR. BEAN!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MR BEAN??????1:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zeb is the best. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Colter is killing it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. Bean :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeah Soccer sucks! So does King George and English food! 

But fuck you Colter! Mr. Bean is the shit!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Insulting Mr.Bean?

Shit just got real!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"we saved your ass in ww2" woulda gotten nuclear heat


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fucking Zeb :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Watford shirt <3


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I fucking love Zeb


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ZEB BURYING MR BEAN! :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> That's not PG! :vince3


Oh.

I meant they just "kissed" :


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

silly creative, using pro-american characters trying to bury the crowd will not make them cheer cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Calls England imperialists

Invades countries left and right for shits and giggles




WE...THE PEOPLE!!! :')


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



HHHbkDX said:


> BOO THIS MUTHAFUCKA.


I am, in my mind.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Please tell me that this crowd has been edited, because this mostly no selling sounds strange.


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Trolling Zeb is trolling. Oh, God.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

PRAISE THE SUN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Laughing my ass off at this holy cow. :lmao :lmao :lmao

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zeb cutting that GOAT promo


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zeb fucking incredible on the mic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. Bean, lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WEED DA PEOPLE


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


>


:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. Bean.
The OG of the Short Bus Bitch Brigade is everything.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Crowd owned themselves.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



all in all... said:


> "we saved your ass in ww2" woulda gotten nuclear heat


Yeah but they saved ours in WW3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

damn that atmosphere


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

& they still chant with him. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Colter just killed it. :mark:

Most entertained I've been all night


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*HAHA!*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Like 2 men has a chance against Superman.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Gotta love Zeb :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Has there ever been anybody in WWE that's evoked emotion like this?"

"No one." :lawler

They just wear that phrase out.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE DA PEOPLE. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

" We the people" chants :dance


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ADR HEAT NEW XPAC HEAT


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mr. Bean in church > all


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hope Cesaro swings Cena into a concrete wall!


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"we the people" chants


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK off Del Rio


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hate this theme music


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Good reaction for ADR


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Rio with dat heat


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They hate Cena so much that they cheer for the heel team that just insulted their country over him. That's kind of funny.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Slight pop for Del Rio?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No fucks Given Rio


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

fuck off, del rio.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lati-no-heat cant even a get a reaction overseas :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"WE THE PEOPLE" CHANTS! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hoping Cesaro swings Cena :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

John "bald spot" cena


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Del Rio's like, "LOOK AT MY FOREIGN FLAG!!! BOO ME PLEASE!!!!". :delrio


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ADR.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Real Americans already GOATING IT UP. :banderas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cesaro vs Cena:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Middle of the match? wut


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Remember when Del Rio vs Swagger was a Wrestlemania main event? :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ADR doesn't even get a reaction.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Hoping Cesaro swings Cena :mark:


And this:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Lati-no-heat cant even a get a reaction overseas :lmao :lmao :lmao


He got decent reaction this time, though.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Blueforce7 said:


> They hate Cena so much that they cheer for the heel team that just insulted their country over him. That's kind of funny.


It's crazy. The guy just insuted their culture and said that fucking america is a superior country. And they still cheer him because he's not Cena. Crazy


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



> Corey Graves @WWEGraves
> I've recently made a hobby of interrupting random bar fights...but ONLY if they hit my music first.
> 
> #Raw


:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ADR is feuding with Cena and still can't a reaction. :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



HHHbkDX said:


> Remember when Del Rio vs Swagger was a Wrestlemania main event? :lmao


And was the hottest topic going? Sure do. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Del Rio can't even get a reaction overseas :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> And this:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena at this point is the perfect heel.

People buy PPVs just for a chance to see him lose.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

****** AGAIN?>


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Zeb bringing his A game


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ole chants, yet no Los Matadores. Eat a dick, Vince. :zayn


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why does everyone on here suddenly turn deaf and pretend Del Rio gets no reaction? lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> And was the hottest topic going? Sure do. :cheer:cheer:cheer


Maybe Jack needs to get arrested again.


Over/under ****** count by ADR = 5.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Just go away Swagger. Give us twenty minutes of Cesaro vs Cena.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AHE YOU KIDDING ME ******


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What are they chanting?


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fucking ****** shit again. Superman chants though, 2 thumbs up and my own personal hooray.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> And this:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Even Cena can't avoid the WHC curse, where your entire storyline is match interference or guest commentating.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


>


Trolled before trolling was a thing. :lmao


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SUPERMAN SUPERMAN SUPERMAN


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Superman chant haha


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Swagger bomb!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"You two perros gringos" :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

You sold out? who?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This ... don't need to be doing no neckbreakers!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Half nelson dropped into a neckbreaker? Impressive, John boy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Hoping Cesaro swings Cena :mark:


I'd mark hard :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

uppercut! YES!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

YESSSS CESAROOOO


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Booing the 5 moves of doom lol

Then cheering Cesaro

Love this crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cesaro with a fuck you to Cena's face!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat uppercut. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK YOU CENA!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

On come on cena couldn't take a swing?

dickhead


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

UPPERCUT :mark: :mark:

Countered the swing? :HHH


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck you Cena reversing the swing!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CENA YOU FUCKING BASTARD!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

fuck you wwe you dick teased me with that swing


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Counter from the Giant Swing leads to boos


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK. I wanted the swing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Cena is the best troll ever :lmao*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ES UN CAMPESINO ******


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd pops during Cesaro's offense, boos during Cena's offense, and dies during Swagger's offense.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat Uppercut by Cesaro doe! :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I want Cesaro to do a tiger uppercut to someone. Like throw them in the air and not wait for them to come down for the uppercut, just lunge


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This team is so proper. FUCK.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena will never take that swing, seen him reverse it last week. Such a damn shame.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> You sold out? who?


Not sure exactly

There was a Kane and Goldust lookalikes in the crowd at this point at different parts of the arena, they both met up and goldust walked away.. you sold out chants broke out for some reason :S

there was also superman we got chants throughout the event.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shut the fuck up Del Rio


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL Perro ******


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Overcoming the odds and rising above hate!

:cena2:HHH2:vince5


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dammit - wanted to see that swing. Dat uppercut!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

PERRO ****** MICHAEL


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

crowd is nearly indifferent to cena


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK, FUCK, FUCK! I so wanted to see Cena get swing by Cesaro! :angry:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Don't care who applies it. Just love the ankle lock.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cesaro really needs to be independent of Swagger/Colter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHAT A FUCKING COUNTER :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena is terrible at selling "I might tap out".

:lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is a good match.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Swagger and Cesaro work perfectly together. Easily my favorite team right now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Swagger getting a reaction :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Everytime i see the AA i am shocked it has put away so many legends and greats throughout the year. One of the worst looking finishers ever.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DO THE SWING COME ON CESARO YOU CAN DOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ANOTHER MOVE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Love a powerbomb


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Powerbomb!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

4/10 powerbomb


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

what the fuck cena learned a new move?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Epic powerbomb by Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



#Mark said:


> Crowd pops during Cesaro's offense, boos during Cena's offense, and dies during Swagger's offense.


if only they dropped swagger and called up Ohno to team with Cerso

stupid WWE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Londrick said:


> Cesaro vs Cena:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Float Over Powerbomb???? Lol.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat powerbomb


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Everytime i see the AA i am shocked it has put away so many legends and greats throughout the year. One of the worst looking finishers ever.


*Agreed. Bodyslams look more devastating. *


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:cesaro>:cena3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

A-MA-ZING.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Swagger and Cesaro are looking very strong tonight against the man of steel :clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena getting the boo side of the yeah/boo punch fest haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Love that Swiss Death uppercut.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT UPPERCUT THO :mark:

Fucking Cena though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Two shoryukens and Cena kicks out...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SWISS DEATH!!! :durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DEM MOTHER FUCKING UPPERCUTS :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Are you kidding me!? That would have been a perfect ending that finisher was sick


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cesaro uppercut


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

These two are so good together <3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cesaro is just to fucking awesome to be paired with Swagger this long. Sorry Wagg :cesaro


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

U MAD INTERNET? :cena4


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

suppper cena


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Aww no Cesaro swing on Cena.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK YOU CENA!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

against all odds


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lame.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

cena wins lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fucking Cena :angry:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

the crowd is dead silent for your chmpion


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CENAS DONE IT AGAIN! :side::|


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena making dem new stars

:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CENA OVERCAME THE ODDS AGAIN!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHY !!!!!!


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena overcoming dem odds, but damn, not a bad match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I feel like I am just watching The Real Americans take turns getting ragdolled by Cena. 

And of course Cena won a two on one match where he's the one. Disadvantages never amount to anything when it is John Cena yo!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Handicap matches don't mean shit to John cena.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Woop-dee-doo.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Damn, an hour left. This Raw has been _slow_.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

my son tapped right away though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*KILL HIM!*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Si! Si!Si!


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Si! Si Si! :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ugh fuck off.

Stupid fucking booking is stupid.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Of course Cena wins.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

For the first time... Thank you Del Rio. Cena just pisses me off sometimes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena wins! Cena wins! HE OVERCAME THE ODDS! I don't fucking believe it!! He is unbeatable!!! I'm going to WWE.com to buy merchandise and tickets to live shows. THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Murder the bastard!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

man, that ending just too the air out of the crowd


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hope its broken


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Enjoy those reactions while you can Birdo, because your perro-ass is gonna be getting crickets once you're back in Murica.

HOLY SHIT, BIG E WITH THE SAVE! :O


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark: BIG E!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Cesaro is just to fucking awesome to be paired with Swagger this long. Sorry Wagg :cesaro


No need to apologize, unlike some, I'm able to enjoy this team and how over both of them are.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cesaro should have ADR's spot right now...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BIG BLACK AND SEXY


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This mother fucker was hardly selling :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh Big E, I liked you as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*All the refs would have to do is tickle ADR, he'd let go. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E Langston...the fuck? 

Is he going to pull a Ryback and knock Cena right back on his ass?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao And randomly Big Booty E shows up to save Cena.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SI SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



LKRocks said:


> It's crazy. The guy just insuted their culture and said that fucking america is a superior country. And they still cheer him because he's not Cena. Crazy


Shows how big Cena is. Love him or hate him, almost everyone in the crowd cares about him.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BIG TITTY :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Better Call Saul" sign spotted!


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

chocolate raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E Langston chants...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Da fuck is this turd doing out here?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

come on big e take cena out for good


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ADR does the same thing in every feud :lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Having a chair wrapped around his arm, and Cena still didn't tap. :cena3


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Someone needs to tell Big E he won't return the favour if someone destroys you.
Just ask Ryback :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

awkward moment there..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E Langston chant = awesome.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait ..were they chanting???


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No wonder ratings and buyrates are in the shitter. I'm out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Real Americans as a team are pretty much done losing like that


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS MATCH WITH THIS CROWD.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E Langston chants. :'D


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Biggie D langston is one large black man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well, those workout buddies got to stick together. 

All kidding aside, interested to see if this actually leads to anything or if it will just fade away.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like Big E much more as a face than I did when he was heel.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena get cross arm barred through a chair on his surgically repaired arm, still doesn't tap out


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Seems like the fans can warm up to Big E very easily. Which is good if you ask me.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Laissez les bon temps roulez" WTF. This is the most retarded french translation ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Boos for Cena

Cheers for Langston

:clap


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Davion McCool said:


> Wait ..were they chanting???


Big E Langston!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> No need to apologize, unlike some, I'm able to enjoy this team and how over both of them are.


You are the best, my dude. super cena is just lame.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cena overcoming them odds again :cena3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They should do the Hulk/Warrior story with Cena/Langston. I think it would work.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Could see a Big E/ADR feud after Survivor Series.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So Sandow brutalized and hurt Cena's arm for a couple minutes before their MITB match and he still lost. Do they expect me to believe that this little attack will hurt Cena when he has 2 weeks to heal up? If he came back from a more severe attack in minutes then i think 2 weeks is enough time. 

Why are handicap matches so complicated to book, would it be so bad to have 2 men beat Cena. It would make Cena look tough fighting off 2 guys and will put heat on the Real Americans for using their numbers advantage.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

cesaro vs cena and no one posted this?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Rise Above Hate!

:cena2:vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> So Sandow brutalized and hurt Cena's arm for a couple minutes before their MITB match and he still lost. Do they expect me to believe that this little attack will hurt Cena when he has 2 weeks to heal up? If he came back from a more severe attack in minutes then i think 2 weeks is enough time.
> 
> Why are handicap matches so complicated to book, would it be so bad to have 2 men beat Cena. It would make Cena look tough fighting off 2 guys and will put heat on the Real Americans for using their numbers advantage.


Stop with dat logic! This is the WWE :vince2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lol if people moan at Cena winning. You'd be in tears if one of the golden boys didn't win.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> So Sandow brutalized and hurt Cena's arm for a couple minutes before their MITB match and he still lost. Do they expect me to believe that this little attack will hurt Cena when he has 2 weeks to heal up? If he came back from a more severe attack in minutes then i think 2 weeks is enough time.
> 
> Why are handicap matches so complicated to book, would it be so bad to have 2 men beat Cena. It would make Cena look tough fighting off 2 guys and will put heat on the Real Americans for using their numbers advantage.


But how can Cena overcome the odds if he loses?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Where's WADE BARRETT


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



pinofreshh said:


> cesaro vs cena and no one posted this?


Cena on his ET phone home shit. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



checkcola said:


> Real Americans as a team are pretty much done losing like that


That result was senseless. A clean win against one of the top heel teams in a handicap match with the added distraction of Alberto Del Rio. A CLEAN win.

Christ almighty.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E getting cheered! :mark:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AJ V Natalya in a Scissor match.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

There is a severe lack of Wade Barret and William Regal on this show.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why is "Main Event"'s theme more awesome than their two top shows' themes?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

First Bus <3


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't know why the do title matches on taped shows, titles never get dropped unless it's on Raw or a PPV.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hate the booking of...

"Face beats the heel clean...to get a number 1 contendership match."

LOLWUT?!?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AJ vs Natalya? Seems interesting. Looks like I'll actually watch ME this week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> No need to apologize, unlike some, I'm able to enjoy this team and how over both of them are.


Yeah they are over as a team but as individuals Cesaro is obviously the more over guy. If they ever break up the matches between the 2 will be amazing if they are given time. 

Left you alittle rep because i felt bad :cesaro


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> That result was senseless. A clean win against one of the top heel teams in a handicap match with the added distraction of Alberto Del Rio. A CLEAN win.
> 
> Christ almighty.


They could have easily done a DQ win for Cena, easily


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE WANT WADE WE WANT WADE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

My god even Sheamus can sell better than Cena by a long shot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane - "Cena had it coming to him."

So Kane is TripleG?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



pinofreshh said:


> cesaro vs cena and no one posted this?





Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Rise Above Hate!
> 
> :cena2:vince5


Not sure if intended or coïncidence, but :lol:lol:lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

is Kane becoming Lurch?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Maddox with dat natural delivery.

ADR knew he couldn't say perro *****.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHY ARE THERE 3 FUCKING GMS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

here comes ryjobber


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DICK BACK RULES!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why is Vickie on Raw being a authority figure? She is the GM of SMACKDOWN!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback to definitely get "Goldberg" chants :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

da big guy!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*What the hell were they just talking about?*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*










Be using dat Chrome smilie.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



General Aladeen said:


> There is a severe lack of Wade Barret and William Regal on this show.



They were both on, but was taped for superstars... Regal got a great reaction.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait, so does Glen Jacobs actually talk like that? He looks so awkward on screen with the weird pauses and facial expressions.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I miss Paul Heyman


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane :lol

*Ryback, y'all!*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kane's smile. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE, Y U NEED So Many Authority Figures!?!?!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*








and his swag walk.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hooray, we're getting a dose of









Shame these damned limeys are giving him crickets, though. >:\


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

TIME FOR


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHATS UP WHATS UP WHATS UP


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

R-Truth? More over than Cena


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Kane is a creepy bastard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh God....R-Truth...just go away. 

And JBL, STOP SAYING WAZZUP!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I WONDER WHO'S WINNING THIS MATCH :cornette


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK OFF JBL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's JOBberg!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SHUT UP JBL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumbleWHAT'S UP WHAT'S UP.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

R Truth over in England and not Axel or Kingston :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



General Aladeen said:


> There is a severe lack of Wade Barret and William Regal on this show.


yeah instead we get Santio, 3mb, ryback, and r truth

stupid WWE


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat reaction for Ryback


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No Regal or Barrett yet? I really hope we get to see at least one of them...


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Greatest rapper of all time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WTF R-truth!?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL really needs to stop chanting What's Up with R-Truth. It sounds absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao :lmao :lmao What is going on?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RYBACK DISS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

R-Truth is being a bully insulting The Big Guy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK you R Truth :truth go crazy again plz.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*#SuntanSuperman*


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lmao "sun tanned super man"


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Here's hoping for a spear and jackhammer. :mark:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Unreal how they give R-Truth extended mic time but they don't let Ryback cut a sick promo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow, Truth is actually free styling for once.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHOS SAYING WHATSUP ON COMMENTARY? IS IT KING? LMAOOOOO.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHAT'S UP WHAT'S UP WHAT'S UP WHAT'S UP

Alright JBL, that's enough!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Goldberg vs booker t tonight on nitro!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This ***** & JBL making it fucking worse. :StephenA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ahh-Troof with dat slick freestyling. :clap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Be using dat Chrome smilie.


Ah, thanks for the mention lol. 

Yeah, no Barrett on this show so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

its pretty sad the WWE have an anti bullying campaign then they have a FACE bullying a heel


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Trash-back vs.Truth?

This is gonna be a barn-burner. 8*D

Also I wish JBL would shut-up, his WASSHUP!!!! sounds like he rides the short-bus.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

GOLDBERG


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Yeah they are over as a team but as individuals Cesaro is obviously the more over guy. If they ever break up the matches between the 2 will be amazing if they are given time.
> 
> Left you alittle rep because i felt bad :cesaro


Ha will return with a solid rep soon. :cesaro


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I miss crazy ass heel R Truth.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

2 Live Crew mention? JBL ruling!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



weProtectUs said:


> Greatest rapper of all time.


Stop it!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, Truth is actually free styling for once.


lol, im sure it was written befoe hand man


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MILD Goldberg chants


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SubZero3:16 said:


> R Truth over in England and not Axel or Kingston :lmao


Truth's singing to the crowd and his theme is basically a singalong, of course he is more over. Kinda like how Feed Me More was added to Rybacks theme a while ago so people would sing along with it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

STOOPID!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Don't pull on that hairline.
He doesn't have much of it left.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd is doing the Wave in this match


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What's wrong with the crowd?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Holy crap, the crowd literally gives no fucks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eorl Crabtree my uncle <3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Soccer "thugs"? They're called hooligans, you assclowns. :lol


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I would legit pay dem $$$ to watch a 2 Live Crew tribute concert by JBL and Truth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh now he's just mimicking Goldberg on purpose!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Goldberg" chants :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> Oh now he's just mimicking Goldberg on purpose!


Well, yeah. He's been doing it for weeks...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Soccer "thugs"? They're called hooligans, you assclowns. :lol


Cole, Lawler, and JBL gunna Cole, Lawler, and JBL

unk2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ILLALLU said:


> I would legit pay dem $$$ to watch a 2 Live Crew tribute concert by JBL and Truth.


lmao, imagine JBL yelling "WE WANT SOME PUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSY!".


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Some of these tweets I swear... :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm so glad they're preparing the undercard for the Survivor Series.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What has gone wrong in my life to lead me to be sitting here watching this shite?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lmao commentary team is struggling big time.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

You can hear a pin drop in this match

RYBACK WITH DAT CROWD PUMP UP


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback's Twitter is just hilarious :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

From Closing RAWS and main eventing PPVS last year to losing to R truth :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

TRUTH BEAT JOB-BACK!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Just un-muted the TV. Was it this quiet the whole time?

Ryback lost to Truth :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*:lmao Ryback :lmao*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman knows that move very well.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What the hell, man.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I still can't believe they dropped the ball with Ryback.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lmao. berried.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

R.I.P. Ryback's career.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:ti :ti :ti

Yeah this ***** is slipping.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Choke2Death said:


> lmao, imagine JBL yelling "WE WANT SOME PUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSY!".


Best laugh I've had all night.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol:lol:lol:lol....:faint:

This booking is fuckery on the 10 scale.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> Ryback's Twitter is just hilarious :lmao


Yes.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HAHAHAHAHAhA


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



pinofreshh said:


> lmao. berried.


:berried


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RYBACK JOBS TO RTRUTH LMAAOOOO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback is effectively murdered.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:truth

ryback is close to being done. Can't wait for the thread about R Truth burying Ryback


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Trashback/Wheatback/Dickback/Dick Ryback just lost to a roll-up


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What's the WWE doing with Ryback?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback to start saying "whose following?"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Da Big Guy slipped...Truth got lucky. :/


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MAIN EVENT SOON

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback is like, beyond buried.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OK, people keep saying that Goldberg Vs. Ryback is going to happen at Wrestlemania. 

They just jobbed him out to R-Truth, and this comes after Punk bitched him out like nobody's business. Would ANYBODY buy Ryback as a legit threat to someone the stature of Goldberg at this point? I mean if they tried it at this point, I'd laugh.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

From Rybacks twitter

@Ryback22 5 Nov 
Let Great Khali chop me last night and it paid off. Chest is nice n swollen today. The Big Guy is always thinking.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Another shitty pop song for a PPV theme? fpalm....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

wwe and their penchant for pop rap


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Tit E Breaston :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Time for y'all to turn up.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

And people genuinely thought Punk buried that buffoon? He buried himself.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BIG D LANGSTON BOUT TO FUCK SOMEONE UP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*











BOOTY BROWN.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E has one of the best themes in the company. Best part is where the rapper talks about fucking a girl and passing her to his homies.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RIP :ryback :buried


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:langston


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Time for a piss break. ADR Alert.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like Big E's theme. It's a great song to twerk to.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Speaking of low hanging fruit....Big E in that singlet...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Lots of odd match outcomes on this show


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So Ryback vs Goldberg at Mania and a potential streak match canidate huh?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'll never get over this GIF :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Whenever Big E theme plays I just dance


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*There goes the turn up.*
:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> BOOTY BROWN.





Genesis 1.0 said:


>


Almost forgot how amazing this thread is. :lmao

3 ain't enough...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> From Rybacks twitter
> 
> @Ryback22 5 Nov
> Let Great Khali chop me last night and it paid off. Chest is nice n swollen today. The Big Guy is always thinking.


:lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> :langston


:langston2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is when ratings drop. ADR alert.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E vs Golberg incoming


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> OK, people keep saying that Goldberg Vs. Ryback is going to happen at Wrestlemania.
> 
> They just jobbed him out to R-Truth, and this comes after Punk bitched him out like nobody's business. Would ANYBODY buy Ryback as a legit threat to someone the stature of Goldberg at this point? I mean if they tried it at this point, I'd laugh.


Who knows, man. Maybe they were planning it and the deal fell threw. Maybe they think it's okay to job Ryback now as punishment and it'll be easy to then build him back for WM for the match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So Ryback loses yet again despite easily being a marketable guy and showing promise as both a face and a heel.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback just lost to fucking R-Truth :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

what is the recap number of the chokeslam on Orton?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao this thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd is in awe of ADR


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No reaction


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What's that I'm hearing?

Oh right, that's crickets.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So why did Langston help Cena? Are they buddies now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Holy fuck... I just heard a pin drop in the crowd.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is so sad. Berto just can't get over.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So yea, why is ADR randomly carrying a Mexican flag again?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

NO REACTION


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Here comes Dick Del Rio


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:ti :ti :ti gets no love anywhere


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

No reaction for Del Rio...again.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I like Big E but, PISS BREAK.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Absolutely zero reaction for Del Rio.

He's like a 1 man funeral.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Alberto No-Heat-o just sucks the air out of the arena. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao 

Cena back there :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Crowd is literally dead silent and motionless.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mexico's Greatest Export my ass.

:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh shit, this match is already terrible.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Birdo: *thinking* "Please give me some kind of reaction for beating up that perro ****** Joan Seena"

English crowd:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowds don't react when they see the same guy twice in one night anymore


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hopefully Big E wins with a Banzai Drop.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm so pumped for the Main Event! :mark:


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mexican waves


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hear a convo going on in section 309 row 8 seat ABC


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> So why did Langston help Cena? Are they buddies now?


Seems like it..........






*I HATE IT!!!!!* I hate it so much.....


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I think JBL is the only guy that gives a fuck about Del Rio.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They're doing the fucking wave during this match. Wow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd doing the wave :lmao 

No fucks about this match


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

they are doing a wave during the match. you adr fans explain this please


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT WAVE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Wave!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It's just amazing that as good as a wrestler ADR is, you can never get into his matches.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Wave! :lmao :lmao


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> I like Big E but, PISS BREAK.


Yeah same here


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

You know you're having a boring match when there's a wave in the crowd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL's uncomfortable laugh at the wave


----------



## Crow333 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



World's Best said:


> Crowd is literally dead silent and motionless.


Probably bored.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I could hear people in the nosebleed section talking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We Are Awesome chant. :tyson


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol "we are awesome" chants


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We should restart that "Daniel Bryan's entrance reaction was so silent" thread from a couple of years ago, only for Del Rio.

For instance, copying an example from there, the crowd was so silent when :adr came out, you could hear the next channel.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Alberto Del-Nosferatu has completely sucked the life and energy out of the crowd fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"We are awesome."

No, you're fucking obnoxious.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"You hear that? Cena's awesome!" :lawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

We Are Awesome....that is a little self glorifying.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

" we are awesome" :lmao 

Del Rio is like ' why won't they chant for me?'


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL is all too familiar with the wave.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



chargebeam said:


> You know you're having a boring match when there's a wave in the crowd


I think you know your match is boring when you don't even get the 2222222222222222 at the kick out at 2.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Puppies!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DelRiowinslol.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RAW tonight has been MEGA lackluster, UK fans deserve better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Now Big E has too look bad , oh man


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Time for a dirt sheet report about Del Rio throwing a temper tantrum backstage over the crowd's random chants after his match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*:lmao The crowd overrating themselves :lmao*


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Big E whipping out those epic titty balls


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This is the first time that I've debated if I should turn the channel or not. I just can't get hyped for a taped show.

:draper2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow, this is ridiculous. Any sane person knows that a big ass black dude could annihilate a Mexican dude.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Del Rio's tights look like a diaper. Too bad he can't shit himself a fuck to be given.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

oh fuck this match is gonna get some fucking time :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Main Event will be over half-an-hour long!!! :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If ADR ever wrestled Rob Conway I'd spend the entire time worrying I'd gone deaf


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh shit, Shield time...better get ready


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This company really needs to fire Del Rio for my sanity. I don't think I can take him (and to a certain extent Axel) while talented guys like Ziggler, Fandango and Sandow rot away in mediocrity.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yes! Main Event!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Del Rio has blackmail on someone..no other reason for him to always win and accomplish so much.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I just noticed they got a new announce table.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can we have Booker back at the announce table now?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Honoring America in the UK, with John Cena narrating!

:cole3 :vince3


----------



## Bellas (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Another f-ing ' Lets honour american troops but disregard everyone elses'


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:cena2

Why couldn't the face of the WWE do this voiceover? :rko2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Oh shit, Shield time...better get ready












:side::side::side: :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> JBL


"They won't let you cross the border...and her family hates you and won't speak with you."

JBL WIT DAT BURIAL

:buried :berried


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Joseph92 said:


> I just realized they got a new announce table.


Why "new"? Whe was the old one ever broken? :vince5


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm American, but fuck off with these Veterans Day promos.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Not like it's armistice day in the UK or anything...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Bellas said:


> Another f-ing ' Lets honour american troops but disregard everyone elses'


Veterans Day is an American holiday


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



GCA-FF said:


> Can we have Booker back at the announce table now?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

PS4 this friday :mark:

But it's sold out everywhere :bosh6


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Please, WWE, don't make Punk and Bryan's entrances exclusive to the WWE App.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WHERE THE FUCK IS BARRETT?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



General Aladeen said:


> I'm American, but fuck off with these Veterans Day promos.


As an Air Force vet of seven years, I take some offense to that. There is absolutely nothing wrong with honoring all the men and women who have sacrificed for this country.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



GCA-FF said:


> Can we have Booker back at the announce table now?


OHHH LOOK AT DAT RIGHT THERE. HE HIT IM WID DAT KNEE BONE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BARRETT?


Probably on Main Event or Superstars if even that.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :side::side::side: :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BARRETT?


I got some badnewz for you, bro.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> As an Air Force vet of seven years, I take some offense to that. There is absolutely nothing wrong with honoring all the men and women who have sacrificed for this country.


The chair force?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This show needed Teddy Long so bad with all the tag team matches.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Waffelz said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BARRETT?


He is the mystery 4th guy for the Union Jacks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



GCA-FF said:


> Can we have Booker back at the announce table now?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



jacobdaniel said:


> As an Air Force vet of seven years, I see absolutely nothing wrong with honoring all the men and women who have sacrificed for this country.


But when you do it constantly and shove it down our throats, it gets annoying as fuck. We get it, you are "heros," but don't push it past the limit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yup. Ready for ma boys! :cheer


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This match is the only thing worth watching on Raw.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Arm wrestling contest :lmao :lmao

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So, no Barrett or Regal tonight?! :angry:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



World's Best said:


> The chair force?


He said Air Force you little fuck. Go fuck off.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

an arm wrestling contest? LOL, dick del rio working the arm again.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

PAUL E!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:heyman GOAT!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

An arm wrestling contest...yeah, that'll draw in viewers. 

Oh look it's Heyman. Why did they let that homeless guy in behind him?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HEYMAN! :'D


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao I love you Paul. Don't ever change.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Did they really just advertise an arm wrestling match? :ti


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

...and Paul Heyman appears. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh Shit Paul Heyman


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Eh the arena looks different


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL Arm Wrestling contest.

That totally fits ADR's character


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I wonder who's gonna win the arm wrestling contest :troll


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman!!! Oh how I've missed you.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He 'bout to preach y'all!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The closest Barrett will ever get to his home town, and he's not even on the show.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Time for the GOAT promo.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OH BOY! An Arm Wrestling contest! I've been wanting to see that since like... never.. 


Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

heyman strong


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait I missed it...did they show how they got the wheel chair in the ring?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Purple Aki sign


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well, hello, Paul...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

POOR PAULIE


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CM Punk marks hates Heyman now?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



jacobdaniel said:


> As an Air Force vet of seven years, I take some offense to that. There is absolutely nothing wrong with honoring all the men and women who have sacrificed for this country.


You mean sacrificed for big oil and military industrial complex. :


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The greatest heel currently has returned.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm sure they were not booing Heyman before the TV edits.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



General Aladeen said:


> But when you do it constantly and shove it down our throats, it gets annoying as fuck. We get it, you are "heros," but don't push it past the limit.


I wasn't claiming to be a hero, all I'm saying is that I don't think anyone could ever give enough thanks for all those who have sacrificed for us.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Does this mean Heyman Guys vs CM Punk could go on? Grrrr


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How did the spoilers miss this?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> He said Air Force you little fuck. Go fuck off.


Someone's mad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman is back!!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ooooo Ryman break up! Bitter lover.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Damn Heyman shitting on Ryback


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"OOOO NOTHING" :lmao

Heyman burying Ryback now? AWESOME


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ooooeh NOTHING


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DICKBACK BURIED. DICKBACK BURIED. DICKBACK BURIED.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He blew Ryback.
He went Bareback.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Punkholic said:


> So, no Barrett or Regal tonight?! :angry:


Wouldn't be surprised if it happened after they went off the air or during commercial or prior to the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Ooooh nothing" lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Burying the fuck out of Ryback


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback just getting killed.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Feed me more" mention?

Face turn coming?


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Well. There's Ryback buried.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Geez they are still doing this CM Punk/Heyman feud?? It ended, they need to end this storyline. Move on!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Everybody just hates Ryback :ryback


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Damn Roidback is getting buried hard tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh fuck...

Ryback vs. Axel?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ryback face turn coming..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman needs to blame the current IC champ most of all...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Paul with that burial on Ryback.

Why not blame the dullard behind you.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yea, Ryback's def got some backstage heat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh shit, Paul E. turning on







:O

Now turn Ryback face again and give him a proper push again, Goddamn it!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*FAULT!!!!!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Poor Ryback is the biggest victim of bullying in the WWE and no one realizes it


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Between Ziggler, Miz and Ryback, I can't for the life of me figure out who's getting buried the most. 
Hell, even JTG has more momentum than them at this point...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel is a true bottom bitch to the end.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How isn't it Axel's fault


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He just buried Ryback :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wait, why does Heyman have a cast on his leg? When did Punk EVER at any point ever hit his leg with the kendo stick? Did I miss something?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Alternative medical treatment in Europe translates to "gay nightclub in Amsterdam".


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> "Feed me more" mention?
> 
> Face turn coming?


I hope so.

He's much better as a face. He was good last year around September/October.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Paul trying to one up Zeb, and succeeding with ease.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

And I could really care less


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman returning with vengence=:brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> He blew Ryback.
> He went Bareback.


*EW!!!!!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If this leads to Punk/Lesnar II


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

But they were recently eating lunch together!!!!










:heyman6 DAT KAYFABE unk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Heyman


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lol Paul is too much.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT POP!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why is this feud still going?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dat POP. :mark: unk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I don't even remember why CM Punk/Heyman feud started anymore


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk is OVER


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The WOAT is here


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel is Punk's personal bitch. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Axel is the biggest jobber with a title since Santino.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



KuritaDavion said:


> Kane - "Cena had it coming to him."
> 
> So Kane is TripleG?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao Heyman. classic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk does nothing for me even with the exfoliating and ho bath.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk/Lesnar II, potentially?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

A wild kendo stick appears


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wyatts incoming.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The fatter Big Show gets, the skinnier CM Punk gets


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

#BeAStar unk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Foreplay.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

How did PAul Heyman get into the ring in that wheel chair?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Couldn't he just have paid the Shield guys a few dollars to come out to the ring with him before their match?

watevs


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> The GOAT is here


Fixed. :hendo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Raw_was_War said:


> But they were recently eating lunch together!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no Ryback. Poor baby. So I guess this is all foreplay for Punk and Heyman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yay! Punk beat up a cripple and his mentally challenged assistant.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DAT POP FOR PUNK! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*Laughin so hard, I'm sweatin'.*
:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*









MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

LOL! 

Ok that was pretty funny.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Paul Heyman is coming back with the BORK.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk getting a monster pop! unk


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Took this shit long enough to get good.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CM Punk still got a bigger pop than Bryan. unk


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They done this at every house show...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Danielson (problem dreamchord? :troll) rocking some swag new attire.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Most anti-climatic entrance to a match ever. Meanwhile Bryan is entering like nothing happened.

Btw that beating was a lot more brutal than the one Punk gave to him at HIAC. There were AT LEAST five more kendo shots there than the ones we saw at HIAC.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Daniel Bryan gets the John Cena entrance crowd camera shot??!?!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Didn't Punk recently start a storyline with the Wyatt family? Now he is back to the Heyman storyline?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> Punk does nothing for me even with the exfoliating and ho bath.


AMBER, SHUT UP!!!!
:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Heyman is still out there fucking dead.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bryan/Punk/Shield match = IWC orgasm :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THE MEGA POWERS BROTHER


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wow Raw Country.... they just introduced the absolute fuckin' worst concept for a show EVER.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Imagine the ratings thread if this doesnt do well :lmao

Hoping for a great match here :mark: wished we didnt get the pointless Heyman segment bu ti guess it could lead to a Ryback turn but everything else with Punk wasn't needed at all


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country. 
Great-The collective show decreases it's IQ level by 40% while cowboy boots and acoustic guitars rule for 3 hours.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They've already killed Bryan's momentum, he's not getting anywhere near the reaction he was getting in the summer.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eduard Khil said:


> Bryan/Punk/Shield match = IWC orgasm :mark:


I prefer Axel, Sheamus, and Cena VS 3MB, thank you very much.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

GOAT tag team. You guys hear that? That's the ratings skyrocketing with Team Vanilla Midget in the ME.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd there must be feeling pretty ripped off at this point!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Joseph92 said:


> Didn't Punk recently start a storyline with the Wyatt family? Now he is back to the Heyman storyline?


It'll turn into one and the same. For reasons.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

When he said "I will return with a vengeance", I thought about one man and one man only...




:brock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw Country?! WTF?! That has to be the worst concept ever. fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Imagine the ratings thread if this doesnt do well :lmao
> 
> Hoping for a great match here :mark: wished we didnt get the pointless Heyman segment bu ti guess it could lead to a Ryback turn but everything else with Punk wasn't needed at all


Punk + Heyman = Ratings.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> *Imagine the ratings thread if this doesnt do well* :lmao
> 
> Hoping for a great match here :mark: wished we didnt get the pointless Heyman segment bu ti guess it could lead to a Ryback turn but everything else with Punk wasn't needed at all


Oh man :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I just hope everyone is forced to wear cowboy belts and hats during the show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk's pop was loud, but Bryan's went to eleven!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I prefer Axel, Sheamus, and Cena VS 3MB, thank you very much.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> When he said "I will return with a vengeance", I thought about one man and one man only...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait to see Lesnar again :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> They've already killed Bryan's momentum, he's not getting anywhere near the reaction he was getting in the summer.


:trips
Best for business.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Raw country


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



checkcola said:


> I just hope everyone is forced to wear cowboy belts and hats during the show


OK I'll just ask it, what are you guys talking about?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



checkcola said:


> I just hope everyone is forced to wear cowboy belts and hats during the show


Time for Truth to bust this out then.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The IWC Mega Powers! Punk & Bryan bitches!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I think they're only doing Raw Country because it's in Nashville.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I prefer Axel, Sheamus, and Cena VS 3MB, thank you very much.


:kobe3


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ryback ‏@Ryback22 10 Nov

32 yrs ago on this day a God like Man was born. Speaking full sentences and curling his umbilical cord. Big Guy Big Cake Big Legs Empty Kegs


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> OK I'll just ask it, what are you guys talking about?


Next weeks Raw is in Nashville, and is called "Raw Country".


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Roman is concentrating real hard walking down those steps, lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk and Bryan main event while Cena gets the Midcard. All is right with the world


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What's this Raw Country everyone is talking about? Is it what the WWE Universe was reduced to when Curtis Axel first got his push?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> *Imagine the ratings thread if this doesnt do well* :lmao
> 
> Hoping for a great match here :mark: wished we didnt get the pointless Heyman segment bu ti guess it could lead to a Ryback turn but everything else with Punk wasn't needed at all


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Time for future G.O.A.T Seth Rollins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The new pussy monsters.
Punk's wig will get snatched.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:ambrose :reigns :rollins unk5 :bryan


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Best4Bidness said:


> Punk's pop was loud, but Bryan's went to eleven!!!!


Punk's chant was so loud during the music. It was louder than Bryan IMO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Mark out moment right now


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CM Punk chants. unk


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:lmao

Did anyone see that red haired girl drooling over Reigns when he stepped over the barricade


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hope someone told Roman Reigns "don't fall" when he walked down the aisle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If this was 3 years ago, I'd have to change my pantaloons right now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Lord Shite said:


> I think they're only doing Raw Country because it's in Nashville.


I supposed it's better than what it should be for Nashville: 
Raw Is Meth Cooking!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

CM PUNK and ROMAN REIGNS :mark:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

EMMA ‏@EmmaWWE 51m
Now that's a European uppercut! Wow @AntonioCesaro caught @JohnCena mid air!! Awesome! #RAW #WWE

Emma giving Cesaro some love


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


:deandre


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


Stop.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hate hate hate hate HATE that Big Slow is going to ruin this...seeing these 5 in the ring together is amazeballs


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> :trips
> Best for business.


:buried :dazzler


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"YOU'RE ALL AWESOME" chant needs to be heard.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Wyatts will definitely interfere in this match.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



General Aladeen said:


> :deandre


YES 3:16

The people's BEST IN THE WORLD.

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This should be a bigger deal, actually.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

are those actually faces getting widespread chanted during a main event? :vince6


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> This should be a bigger deal, actually.


Agreed.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

434 days? Was it not 424?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


They're good but no


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


That's why I hate Punk and Bryan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Could this match lay the ground work for my fucking sweet 6 Vs. 6 Survivor Series match? 

Punk, Bryan, Goldust, Cody, & The Usos Vs. The Shield & The Wyatts.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


are you fucking kidding me. their pops don't come close, yeah there's yes chants it's NOTHING like when Austin would arrive.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Punk must belong to the Miley School of Nasatall.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dem whistles for Reigns :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

lol @ Barrett only working the dark match in his home country. :lol

Turned off the stream because I don't care anymore. Been fun so far in here.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd no-sold the staredown. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eduard Khil said:


> 434 days? Was it not 424?


Nope, 434.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"What Hall of Fame are you in?" 

"My own" 

LOL! Great answer JBL.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"What Hall of Fame are you in?" "My own." :lmao


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd is dead silent for the WAY OVER Bryan and Punk. When they aren't chanting yes they sit on their hands.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is soooo dead, can't blame them.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ROMAN REIGNS. :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> That's why I hate Punk and Bryan.


Sure it is.



Schrute_Farms said:


> are you fucking kidding me. their pops don't come close, yeah there's yes chants it's NOTHING like when Austin would arrive.


Don't get worked so easily, dude.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ROLLINS WITH THAT HEADBANG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jesus Christ, Rollins got spiked from that German suplex. D:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Legasee said:


> Raw country


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd doesn't give a damn about this match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

When I hear RAW Country... it reminds me of this movie called Country Bears:









Oh yeah, matches work better when crowd cheers the babyfaces, imagine that


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Schrute_Farms said:


> Crowd is dead silent for the WAY OVER Bryan and Punk. When they aren't chanting yes they sit on their hands.


Yeah, those "CM Punk" chants were just in my head.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



superuser1 said:


> The crowd doesn't give a damn about this match


The YES! Chants and the CM Punk/Daniel Bryan chants say otherwise.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A commercial 5 minutes before the show is supposed to end is just unacceptable


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Sad that Del Rio is such a sound vaccuum that his blandness even effects the matches after his.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



xD7oom said:


> That's why I hate Punk and Bryan.


Because of their crazy fans? Kind of a silly reason to hate them. Would be like me hating a sports team not because of their players or coach but because of their fans.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



apokalypse said:


> Cm Punk and Bryan is Modern Day Of Rock and Austin...so fucking over


Punk and Bryan > Austin and Rock.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> Yeah, those "CM Punk" chants were just in my head.


Are people's tv on mute or something lol. The crowd is pretty good during this match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Loving all these Xbox One/PS4 Commercials.You know the systems when released won't be available because it's sold out. 

Waves Hi to IPhone 5s.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> If this was 3 years ago, I'd have to change my pantaloons right now.


So nasty.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Great match so far. Good crowd. It's amazing how far Bryan and Punk have got.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This crowd is just weird, they're either chanting or silent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



superuser1 said:


> The crowd doesn't give a damn about this match


Well when the company doesn't hype it as a big deal, why the fuck should the crowd really, genuinely get in to it?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



NeyNey said:


> ROLLINS WITH THAT HEADBANG :lmao :lmao :lmao


You mean "Set Rolling"?
















:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Venomous said:


> This crowd is soooo dead, can't blame them.


Just wait till the pace explodes. Shit should get real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If anything, the crowd is in danger of chanting themselves our over Punk and Bryan.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd gets better later.. were a little quiet at start, personally I was resting my voice


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Is the TV's in America fucked? The crowd have been very loud...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Venomous said:


> This crowd is soooo dead, can't blame them.





Schrute_Farms said:


> Crowd is dead silent for the WAY OVER Bryan and Punk. When they aren't chanting yes they sit on their hands.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm actually excited to see The Wyatts vs. Punk/Bryan at SS. It should be a great match.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So, is a new standard being established now that if the crowd doesn't go bat shit for 10 minutes straight, the wrestlers in the match are overrated?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> Could this match lay the ground work for my fucking sweet 6 Vs. 6 Survivor Series match?
> 
> Punk, Bryan, Goldust, Cody, & The Usos Vs. The Shield & The Wyatts.


Need Cody and Goldy to go up against the Real Americans, but if you find two decent other wrestlers to take their place, I'm right there with you. Though Wyatts & Shield in the same corner, not entirely sure if that would work.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE should have prepared some video package for this match. Punk and Bryan traming up for the first time should be something big


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Why is everybody bitching about the crowd?

Just because they're not blowing the roof off doesn't mean the crowd don't give a fuck, they were chanting "CM Punk" & "Yes".


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



SoupBro said:


> Because of their crazy fans? Kind of a silly reason to hate them. Would be like me hating a sports team not because of their players or coach but because of their fans.


Exactly lol!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

DB will the Shawn Michaels turnbuckle sell


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What if Raw ends with the Wyatts and the Shield working together to beatdown Punk and DB?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The way he hit the corner reminds me of Shawn Michaels.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OK, the matches they have are always good. Awesome even. But how many times are we going to see Daniel Bryan against The Shield?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Okay, maybe the crowd is dead a little bit, but it's not "Divas match" type dead.

EDIT: Besides, what do you expect after a shitty show?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE needs to have another Wrestlemania in Las Vegas-The problem lies in the fact there's no arena big enough to hold it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd isn't dead. They don't need to be blowing off the roof to be alive. Punk and Bryan got a great reaction and the crowd has been cheering for them throughout the match.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Come on goat boy!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*WHOOP DAT ASS, BRO!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

All of Reigns black it out. :lmao
Damn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Roman with that THUG TRASH TALK :ti


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

God, Reigns is a beast


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thinking back to the Heyman skit, the IC champion is but a lackey. How times have changed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That whack bitch in the crowd.
Stop.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I just saw Superman


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Could they suck Roman's dick more on commentary fuck


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd are pissing me off at this point.

Everyone now wants to be cool & copy the post-WM crowd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nobody cares about you Michael... lol!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Superman just stole the spotlight for like 5 seconds. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Snapdragon said:


> Could they suck Roman's dick more on commentary fuck


Future World Champion :vince


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

& Punk is the only guy to wake up the crowd.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Thought the crowd was dead, doe?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Tilt a whirl neckbreaker!" :kobe

Since when is that a tilt a whirl?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"CROWD IS DEAD. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT PUNK OR BRYAN" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Jesus! That kick to Ambrose!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Love that kick


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

ROMAN THE BEAST.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Dem Wyatts.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> The crowd are pissing me off at this point.
> 
> Everyone now wants to be cool & copy the post-WM crowd.


This IS the post-wm crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck everything.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WE'RE HERE!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Alo0oy said:


> & Punk is the only guy to wake up the crowd.


Hot tag babyface offense, if that doesn't get the crowd going, nothing will


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Shield and The Wyatts on screen together for the first time!!!! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shit just got real


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ambrose allowing Reigns to take the Go To Sleep = Yet another faint but interesting crack to The Shield's union.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WYATTS and Shield in the ring!!! :mark:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shield/Wyatt faceoff!! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WYATT V SHIELD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

OH SHIT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Do Not Want.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is fucking awesome

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE is just going fuck all now. But hey, it's awesome so who cares


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

There's 7 different kinds of crazy in that ring right now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Listen to that massive pop


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

AWESOME FEUD INCOMING.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

STABLE WAR!!!

:yes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'M FUCKING MAKRING OUT :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Crowd is fucking hype.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I actually got chills


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I guess you could say that there's....Anarchy in the UK


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark:

FUCK YES


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK YES IT'S HAPPENING, STABLE WAR


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I'm marking out!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What's going on here!!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ambrose is gonna get his shank out any minute. :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Couldn't it be any more obvious that Reigns is getting a massive push?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

JBL HAVING A FUCKING ORGASM OVER THE BRAWL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Survivor Series 6 vs 6


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:clap :clap THIS IS AWESOME THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

YEP, 6 ON 6 AT SS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I CALLED IT!!! I FUCKING CALLED IT!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> STABLE WAR!!!
> 
> :yes


A survivor series match between shield and Wyatts would sell the ppv for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Damn you WWE don't tease me like that Wyat vs Shield :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

shmoz ending


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"Beatlesmania!"

:lawler


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I sense a 6v6 at SS


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

what a tease :lol Wyatts s Shield was fucking awesome


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Oh come the hell on, I can't suspend my disbelief that much.. why in the name of hades would Punk and Bryan stand there?? Are they brain dead?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Usos, Cody and goldust, Bryan and punk vs shield and Wyatt's at survivor series.

Yes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SURVIVOR SERIES COULD BE SO GOAT WITH THIS SIX ON SIX

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

;_; quit playing games with my heart WWE...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THIS IS AWESOME!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Usos and the Rhodes Bros.!

Awesome ending.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The crowd was more into The Shield and The Wyatts facing off more than they were into Bryan and Punk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

:yes :yes :yes

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

RAW goes country? lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

SURVIVOR SERIES IS SET.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That just got me to buy Survivor Series marked the fuck out


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

THAT WYATT VS. SHIELD THING WAS *SOOOOOOOOOOO *FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was awesome until as usual the Uso's come and fuck everything up. They come in for the save way too fucking often.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Great ending. :yes

A 6-on-6 elimination at Survivor Series sounds good to me


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck me, I thought that was an awesome ending.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Not bad :heyman


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Loved the ending! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



TripleG said:


> I CALLED IT!!! I FUCKING CALLED IT!!!


:clap

I gotta give it to you sir.

This is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was a great ending.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

"RAW GOES COUNTRY"... final words of the broadcast


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ending was fun.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That ending was sick!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The best finish to RAW I've seen in quite some time. Wow..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

MY FUCKING HEART COULDN'T TAKE THAT SHIT. Awesome. :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was awesome! :mark:

So I guess it will be The Shield and The Wyatt Family vs. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Goldust, Cody Rhodes and The Usos at Survivor Series.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Pretty awesome ending
Crowd loved that tease ha


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Nice ending


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



superuser1 said:


> The crowd was more into The Shield and The Wyatts facing off more than they were into Bryan and Punk


Same here to be honest. If Reigns managed to get a spear in on Wyatt then all hell would have broken loose. :agree:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



un_pretti_er said:


> Usos, Cody and goldust, Bryan and punk vs shield and Wyatt's at survivor series.
> 
> Yes.


That would be the tits.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That match better close Survivor Series.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was GREAT !!!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

One word to describe what just happened: EPIC. :mark:


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Awesome ending, loved it. Snooze fest of a show on the whole though.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

FUCK.

i really think the forums literally stood still when the wyatts & shield were standing off. :lmao

i was marking the fuck out!!! couldn't even breathe. :mark:

a small shield face turn could've been awesome, imo. i would've marked the FUCK outta that.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

My heart was in my mouth for Shield Vs Wyatts, and I don't even know why. That was fuckign awesome, please WWE follow that storyline and don't put the two stables together.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

great ending. rest sucked.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: That was awesome! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> That was awesome until as usual the Uso's come and fuck everything up. They come in for the save way too fucking often.


Quit your bawing. Take a prozac.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I fucking hate this kind of ending, the babyfaces taking over :/


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Finally wwe is doing more than one storyline and this is gonna build up to Wyatts vs Sheild at WMXXX this is exciting stuff right here


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wyatts vs. Shield WAS EPIC! Man, got chills watching that. Two legit three-man groups going at eachother's throats... AWESOME! :mark:

6 on 6 SVS Elimination Match might be enough for me to order the PPV, but damn, they better do Wyatts vs. The Shield before The Shield is all said and done.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

A great ending to a great show! :clap


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Roman Reigns is the future of wrestling. Dude has superstar written all over him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

@WWEUniverse 1m
*Somewhere in the world, Teddy Long just felt a tag team disturbance in the Force. #RAW*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Londrick said:


> "Beatlesmania!"
> 
> :lawler


He did not say that......did he?

fpalm Lawler fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So The Shield and those guys vs Punk and Bryan and them guys at Survivor Series.
The Shield (Ambrose) will leave the Wyatts hanging during the match. He's not going to have some other fuck be the leader of a team.
Reigns will be the last person to defend against the team but will lose.
Implosion continues.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Gotta say, pretty enjoyable RAW for a taped show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That ending was awesome. Very good Raw tonight. I didn't see many people complain much about the show in tonight's thread.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWEUniverse 1m
> 
> *Somewhere in the world, Teddy Long just felt a tag team disturbance in the Force. #RAW*


:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Was an exciting ending, set up some fun maybes for down the road!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

If the Uso's weren't involved that would've been a perfect ending.

Still, awesome job.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

They weren't kidding when they said they wanted Survivor Series to feel big again, now if only someone else was in Big Show's place.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Can't wait for the Elimination Match we're going to get at SS between all of those who closed the show!!! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yeah, that was pretty great ending.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

that ending saved the entire show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bmp487 said:


> Roman Reigns is the future of wrestling. Dude has superstar written all over him.


*Yep!*


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

One of the worst episodes of the year but that ending was great.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Hawkke said:


> Oh come the hell on, I can't suspend my disbelief that much.. why in the name of hades would Punk and Bryan stand there?? Are they brain dead?


I'd have to say you're braindead if even you wouldn't stay and see the anarchy unfolding between 2 massive stables.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Man that brawl between the Sheild and the Wyatts was intense


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWEUniverse 1m
> *Somewhere in the world, Teddy Long just felt a tag team disturbance in the Force. #RAW*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Pretty good show i thought. Good start and great ending. Gutted there was no Barrett. Would have easily been pop of the night, and up there with pop of the year. Easily.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Team Bryan vs. Team Ambrose, 60 min survivor series match. Take my money you sons of bitches, TAKE IT!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



ZachS22 said:


> Finally wwe is doing more than one storyline and this is gonna build up to Wyatts vs Sheild at WMXXX this is exciting stuff right here


Doubt the Shield will make it to WM


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

So there were two things I liked about Raw this week. 

- Big Show chokeslamming Orton through a table was cool. 

- THE ENDING!!! Punk & Bryan get ganged up on by The Shield & The Wyatts!!! The Wyatts & Shield briefly fight each other and then form an alliance!!! Then Goldust, Cody, & The Usos come down!!! So much fucking yes!!!

Fuck the rest of the show. The stuff with the bosses was boring, Cena beating two guys again was eyeroll inducing, and most of the matches were flat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWEUniverse 1m
> *Somewhere in the world, Teddy Long just felt a tag team disturbance in the Force. #RAW*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It was EPIC until The Usos came fpalm


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bmp487 said:


> Roman Reigns is the future of wrestling. Dude has superstar written all over him.


I think all 3 guys from the shield has a bright future.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Rollins getting in Harper's face, then Ambrose getting all "OHHH NO YOU DIDN'T" on Rowan, was EPIC. And I don't use that term often. 

Okay, maybe once or twice a day. But w/e. Great moment there, with Wyatt eventually calming the waters, "We're not here for YOU, we're here for THEM"... very well done. Excited to see what's next.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

cena had the best match YET AGAIN!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

GREAT CROWD, GREAT SHOW 9/10


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWEUniverse 1m
> *Somewhere in the world, Teddy Long just felt a tag team disturbance in the Force. #RAW*


:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Harper and Rowan appearing in the ring like hillbilly zombies, and then Rollins and Ambrose started giving them lip with Harper swatting Rollins away...man, that showdown was tremendous. Crowd was going fucking nuts.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



mgman said:


> Stuff


Go annoy someone else douche.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Bryan is being buried so much that his music closed the show.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Wyatts/Shield vs. Bryan/Punk/Rhodes/Goldust/Los Matadores seems like a solid Survivor Series match!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> cena had the best match YET AGAIN!


That was because of Cesaro's offense only


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Good end to a good Raw. They should do RAW's in the UK more often. The crowd is livelier and makes the show more fun to watch.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Londrick said:


> "Beatlesmania!"
> 
> :lawler


Did he really say that? If so...fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I hope its booked like Amber says. Imagine a TLC match with The Wyatt's against The Shield. Would be utterly amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I lol'ed.










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Not gonna lie, if anyone (I'm looking at you, some of you negative users) didn't enjoy that, then I don't know what you want.

Moments like that are fucking magical, man. :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shield/Wyatts absolutely HAS to happen at Mania. That was so damn fantastic. Everything about the last ten minutes was just brilliant. The six on six match saved Survivor Series.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY KANG! WYATTS AND THE SHIELD!! WYATTS AND THE SHIELD ARE BEATNG THE HELL OUTTA EACH OTHER! THIS IS ANARCHY!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Amber B said:


> So The Shield and those guys vs Punk and Bryan and them guys at Survivor Series.
> The Shield (Ambrose) will leave the Wyatts hanging during the match. He's not going to have some other fuck be the leader of a team.
> Reigns will be the last person to defend against the team but will lose.
> Implosion continues.


I could just see the faces winning which causes the Shield and Wyatts to start a feud. Don't really see Roman being the last man and causing the implosion. Dean will most likely blame the Wyatts for the loss while Bray will blame the Shield.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bmp487 said:


> Roman Reigns is the future of wrestling. Dude has superstar written all over him.


Agreed 100%! He has all it takes to become a huge star!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



CripplerXFace said:


> Wyatts/Shield vs. Bryan/Punk/Rhodes/Goldust/*Los Matadores* seems like a solid Survivor Series match!












Uso's > Los not a single fuck is given


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Chrome said:


>


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



mgman said:


> I'd have to say you're braindead if even you wouldn't stay and see the anarchy unfolding between 2 massive stables.


You could just as easily have watched that from about 1/2 way up the ramp or through the crowd and had time to bolt when they inevitably remembered to they all wanted to kick your ass.

Of course I know its all in the playbook, but that was just bad.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



#Mark said:


> Shield/Wyatts absolutely HAS to happen at Mania. That was so damn fantastic. Everything about the last ten minutes was just brilliant. The six on six match saved Survivor Series.


I think the Shield is going to break up before Mania.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Legasee said:


> I think all 3 guys from the shield has a bright future.


They all do but for some reason a majority of people are fascinated by "the look" and "it" so they ignore Seth completely when he has probably been the most impressive among the Shield.

They all have very bright futures as long as WWE is serious with them and they stay healthy. Would be amazing to see down the road a triple threat match with the 3 of them at one of the big ppvs.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This was also the perfect city/town to do that ending.

Any other town would've not been as hot/hostile.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



#Mark said:


> Shield/Wyatts absolutely HAS to happen at Mania. That was so damn fantastic. Everything about the last ten minutes was just brilliant. The six on six match saved Survivor Series.


That's too long man. They already teased it with this face off. It will most likely happened way sooner.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

my DVR cut out right when ambrose & rollins were talking shit to the wyatts. FUCK YOU.

i need to see this again


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Everyone's going on about Reigns, but I loved the way Ambrose was going absolutely fucking APESHIT getting into Harper and Rowan's faces.

Guy is a fucking psychopath.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

that ending was genius and brilliant. That staredown between the two stables was a mark out moment and than the brawl was great especially Reigns and Wyatt going at it on the outside. 6 on 6 match is gonna be a great match seeing as all 12 guys have been great these last few weeks. WWE have so many ways they can go with this, I for one am excited to see what happens next between the Shield and Wyatts


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The ending was great, everything else before that could have been skipped entirely.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

EMMA ‏@EmmaWWE 22m
We just had a ring full of @wwenxt superstars on #RAW!!! #FutureIsNow #NXT #followthebuzzards #believeintheshield #Thisisawesome


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I think Shield/Wyatt team will lose and they will blame it on each other and they will feud each other until Shield implodes and breaks up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



checkcola said:


> EMMA ‏@EmmaWWE 22m
> We just had a ring full of @wwenxt superstars on #RAW!!! #FutureIsNow #NXT #followthebuzzards #believeintheshield #Thisisawesome


:mark:

Also, there should've been a "Holy Shit!" chant.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> *If the Uso's weren't involved that would've been a perfect ending.*
> 
> Still, awesome job.


Why?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Go annoy someone else douche.


And the pot calls the kettle black. Did you take that prozac yet?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> Not gonna lie, if anyone (I'm looking at you, some of you negative users) didn't enjoy that, then I don't know what you want.
> 
> Moments like that are fucking magical, man. :mark:


*Needed more* :cena3 *and *:axel

bama


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Best4Bidness said:


> Bryan is being buried so much that his music closed the show.


Rip these Bryan fans a new one.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Why?


Yeah I don't get it. They're definitely one of the better teams on the roster and they've had plenty of matches with The Shield.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> *Needed more* :cena3 *and *:axel
> 
> bama


How could you not forget The Great Khali, Sheamus, Hornswoggle, and Santino Marella. :vince5


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Glad I didn't watch for once. But who was involved in the "staredown"?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Glad I didn't watch for once. But who was involved in the "staredown"?


The Wyatts and The Shield

It was pretty awesome


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I really liked the reaction Ziggler got tonight.

Proving he's still very over among some crowds. Here's hoping he gets reinserted into the WHC picture, soon.










After all, why wouldn't you want to cheer this?:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Only watched the main event, since everyone I care about right now were all in that last segment. The rest probably sucked so not gonna bother. That Shield/Wyatts brawl was killer, this Dirty Dozen match might be the only match worth a damn at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I really liked the reaction Ziggler got tonight.
> 
> Proving he's still very over among some crowds. Here's hoping he gets reinserted into the WHC picture, soon.


WWE doesn't care how over a wrestler is with European crowds.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Ekaf said:


> WWE doesn't care how over a wrestler is with European crowds.


This. Ziggler is always over in the smark cities.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Ekaf said:


> WWE doesn't care how over a wrestler is with European crowds.


Ziggler was fucking over in the States, before they started demoting him. Did you hear his pop at MITB this year? His entrance pop was louder than those of Punk, Bryan, Henry, and hell, probably even the returning RVD.

He also had decent reactions leading up to that point, starting from his cash-in.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Ekaf said:


> WWE doesn't care how over a wrestler is


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Ekaf said:


> WWE doesn't care how over a wrestler is with European crowds.


Sometimes I don't think they care who is over with any crowd..

Gah beat by nose :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Kamaria said:


> Fixed that for you.


Exactly, just look at Del Rio and Axel. They couldn't even get a reaction with THIS crowd, of all crowds.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That was the worst "Merch your way out of burial" segment so far


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

WWE needs to realize that when the crowd doesn't boo or cheer a particular person it doesn't make them a heel. It just means that the crowd doesn't want to see them period. The greatest irony is that they use this logic when they want to bury someone they want to bury, but completely ignore it when it comes to people like ADR and Axel.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The potential 6 v 6 survivor series match has me excited for Survivor Series again :mark: If Orton/Show is at least watchable, it should be a decent show.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



DogSaget said:


> That was the worst "Merch your way out of burial" segment so far


Easily the worst, Ryder just needs to be released and it be done with. I am not usually one to advocate taking away someones meal ticket, but come on..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fun enough show as a whole. +4
Epic ending. +4 :mark: 
8/10.



Hawkke said:


> Oh come the hell on, I can't suspend my disbelief that much.. why in the name of hades would Punk and Bryan stand there?? Are they brain dead?


2K14 AI. 


Stad said:


> RAW goes country? lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Hawkke said:


> Oh come the hell on, I can't suspend my disbelief that much.. why in the name of hades would Punk and Bryan stand there?? Are they brain dead?


So because of that, the ending was automatically shitty.

Cool.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Eulonzo said:


> So because of that, the ending was automatically shitty.
> 
> Cool.


I guess you missed my next post, and the post after where that got explained more :agree:

So I will sum up for you. I said they should have moved out into the crowd or up the ramp to watch it would have looked so much better, and yes I understood it had to be what it was to set up the big mark stroking ending, I am not blind.

I just think with a little smoother delivery it could have been more logical, and yes I know the irony of me thinking of anything in WWE could be logical.

And for that matter I later said it was an exciting ending that set up some good possible future stories, and no where in that post did I say the ending was shitty!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Hawkke said:


> I guess you missed my next post, and the post after where that got explained more :agree:
> 
> So I will sum up for you. I said they should have moved out into the crowd or up the ramp to watch it would have looked so much better, and yes I understood it had to be what it was to set up the big mark stroking ending, I am not blind.
> 
> ...


Guess I understand a bit better. 

You make some cool points but all in all, I still loved the ending. :mark: Can't wait for what'll happen next week.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

the chokeslam through the table was great, then a bunch of matches that were totally meaningless and fast forward, good ending. typical raw, two segments worth watching and TONNES of filler.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Yes ......................... Sheild vs Wyatts! 

I was at the edge of my seat .... 

Woah. That was fucking intense. I hope they're able to capture the same emotion some time down the road. 

Turn the whole Shield face. Now. 

Damn. Terrible Raw sandwiched between the best opening and closing segments in a long time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I watched 2 minutes of Raw. Reading these posts and WTF.... Shield vs. Wyatts!? What the hell happened!?


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Agree with many that it seems impossible to hold off Wyatts vs the Shield until WM. If Macmahon is behind the Wyatts, then its a play by him to disrupt function within the authority. If so, it will cause dissidence in the Shield leading to a breakup of the team for WM. Credit where it's due, fantastic ending that left more questions unanswered and the setup to an awesome SVS 6 on 6 with enough star power to make it feel epic. They've managed to straddle the line between putting all your eggs in one basket and giving variety by having 2 title matches and a 6 vs 6 match that still has a big fight feel to it.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

UK crowds are truly amazing.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I liked the brawl ending. Thought it was cool.

Didn't make up for the rest of the rather lackluster show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

punk needs to bring his old hair and Tha Product back

he looks like an old man with his current hairstyle and no oil in it 

and seriously get your ass in the gym punk what little muscle tone you had looks totally gone 

wyatts need to fight the shield not team up with them. bray standing next to rollins is a boy standing next to a man, if the wwe wants to push the wyatts they need to fight the shield, team up and the shield totally takes all the spotlight from "the family." that ending was still awesome but punk and bryan were totally superfluous to it, get me wyatts vs the shield front and center

and, are they teasing a kane-orton feud after the big slow is sacrificed to best for business at SS? kane telling orton to stfu or there's gonna be problems, looks to me like kane is coming to the decision that he is better for business than randy...


----------



## GeneticJackhammer9 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



deepelemblues said:


> punk needs to bring his old hair and Tha Product back
> 
> he looks like an old man with his current hairstyle and no oil in it
> 
> ...


Agreed. Even strippers and pole dancers have more muscle mass than him.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

He looks like a Wolverine fan at Comic Con.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

This week's RAW was mostly enjoyable from the beginning segment and then the end. Everything else was just whatever to me. So the Rhodes Brothers got a win over the WWE Champion Randy Orton while John Cena gets to look like Superman against the Real Americans? Not sure if this was a good decision or not. Cena doesn't deserve this win. Could've had Del Rio distract Cena and the Real Americans get the win. The ending sequence was cool because of the Wyatt Family and the Shield facing off against one another. They will eventually cross paths and it's about time they did. Cool ending.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Hahahhhaahaha having Cena win against one person at the time isn't enough..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

and this is why people hate john cena

theres no reason for cesaro to be losing to him right now

absolutely none

but cena has to win

BECAUSE CENA

>.<


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shame the crowd was heavily edited, I was there and it felt like a top 5 crowd of the year


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



deepelemblues said:


> and this is why people hate john cena
> 
> theres no reason for cesaro to be losing to him right now
> 
> ...


Yeh because it would look so fcking great if their face of the company/top dog started to lose matches alright...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



FredForeskinn said:


> Yeh because it would look so fcking great if their face of the company/top dog started to lose matches alright...


lose a match.

one match. 

when was the last time cena lost, summerslam?

the "top dog" "face of the company" can in fact lose a match from time to time, it's this simplified cartoon world where the good guy must never lose that Super Cena inhabits and that Vince has brought WWE to. that is the whole point of non-title matches and handicap or tag team matches with top faces involved against guys other than the top heels, give guys like cesaro who is obviously gonna get a push sooner or later more credibility by showing they can beat the top guys, but it's a non-title match or there's some stipulation or it's a tag match so the top guys don't lose too much credibility from the loss.

Stone Cold lost more than once every six months
The Rock lost more than once every six months
Hogan lost more than once every six months
Savage lost more than once every six months

Every guy that has been "top dog" "face of the company" prior to Cena lost more often than Cena. More realistic than the way Cena is booked and it makes guys like Cesaro unnecessarily look not as good as they should be looking. Cesaro gets all kinds of love for weeks, hey let's him have lose to Cena even when Cena is the 1 in a 2on1 handicap match so Cesaro looks that much weaker vs main event guys. MAKES NO GD SENSE.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

That ending!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



dmccourt95 said:


> That ending!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Certainly made up for a dull RAW.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



deepelemblues said:


> Stone Cold lost more than once every six months
> The Rock lost more than once every six months
> Hogan lost more than once every six months
> Savage lost more than once every six months


hogan only lost once clean between january 1984 and june 1993 during his time on top in wwe

austin only lost clean once between april 1998 and june 2002 during his time on top on in wwe

savage and rock were never the top guys in wwe


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Fuck this whole Raw bar the last 30 mins, that was almost GOAT material the whole lot of it.

The crowd was hot all night long too.

But that ending was fucking amazing. Heyman sooking and having a whinge like he does was so good, good he wasn't away for very long and CM Punk coming down and toying with him was hilarious.

But that tag match from start to finish was insane, the match itself was absolutely brilliant, good to see Punk and Bryan finally team up, the standard of the match was exceptional and looked like everyone was on there A game, Punk looked the best his looked in-ring for while and genuinely looked interested for once. 
When the Wyatts music hit I wasn't really expecting what we got, that stare down between Ambrose, Reigns, Harper and Rowan sent shivers down my spine, Rollins was so bad ass and Dean went into psycho mode but fuck it was brilliant, seeing Bray and Reigns go at it was the icing on the cake, and then for Bray to turn everyone to fight there "common enemy" was when I knew shit was getting serious. The whole segment was great and the save by the Rhodes and Uso's was excellent, this match needs to be booked as the mainevent and they better not fuck it.

This made Raw fucking amazing, one of the best parts of the year for me, top ending.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Loved the chants last night like Sable one & the WHAT! Chant at Vickie was hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What I don't understand is this. Who gives a flying fuck who's in charge making matches? That first segment was embarrassing. I don't need to watch a 15 minute promo with 3 "authority figures" (even 4 if you count Orton) crying and bitching about who's gonna make the main event. I mean really, that's the best they could come up with? At least act like an adults.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ending was great I was kinda disappointed by Punk and Bryans reaction though. Thought the crowd would've been hotter for them since itwas their first time pairing up.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

During the last segment last night












validreasoning said:


> hogan only lost once clean between january 1984 and june 1993 during his time on top in wwe
> 
> austin only lost clean once between april 1998 and june 2002 during his time on top on in wwe
> 
> savage and rock were never the top guys in wwe


Bingo. People need to chill.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



superuser1 said:


> Ending was great I was kinda disappointed by Punk and Bryans reaction though. Thought the crowd would've been hotter for them since itwas their first time pairing up.


They had the 2 best reactions of the night...


----------



## Droidy (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



superuser1 said:


> Ending was great I was kinda disappointed by Punk and Bryans reaction though. Thought the crowd would've been hotter for them since itwas their first time pairing up.


Haven't watched the show back yet so I don't know how much has been edited, but Punk and Bryan got a huge reaction throughout. The whole arena were up and chanting yes which created a superb atmosphere.

The other biggest pops of the night were for Zeb Colter (even all of his insults were cheered), Paul Heyman, Fandango and Cesaro. Cesaro was so over with the crowd and there was a Cesaro chant during his match which I believe might've been edited.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Ziggler also had an amazing reaction.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Karma101 said:


> They had the 2 best reactions of the night...


But the crowd was pretty quiet during the tag match they only started getting loud when The Wyatts and Shield faced off. There were a few Yes and CM Punk chants here and there but you can't tell me they went apeshit for them.


----------



## Droidy (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Karma101 said:


> Ziggler also had an amazing reaction.


Oh yeah, knew I forgot someone 

There were a lot of Let's Go Cena, Cena sucks chants throughout the night, particularly before Raw even started aswell.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



superuser1 said:


> But the crowd was pretty quiet during the tag match they only started getting loud when The Wyatts and Shield faced off. There were a few Yes and CM Punk chants here and there but you can't tell me they went apeshit for them.


That's because most of the tag match was just the Shield working over Bryan doing the 'babyface in peril' angle and there isn't much to make noise about when that's happening.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Funny, because usually when the ref doesn't ring the bell during a situation like that, people point it out like crazy (i.e. When half the roster beat up Seth Rollins in that elimination tag team match), but this time, no one cares. :lol

Not that I really do, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

It was a pretty good night. It will have been great if Ziggler became the IC champ but the ending was awesome from Paul to everything later.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I was there last night and the crowd was fantastic all the way through. It did seem like a bit of a filler RAW but it was still great and the atmosphere really made the night.

Laughed during the Divas match when everyone started sarcastically chanting "This Is Awesome" :lmao

I'm watching it now and I'm hoping the crowd isn't edited too much because the roof absolutely blew off when Punk and Bryan came out. Anyone who was there will testify to that; one of the loudest things I've ever heard.

Crowd also went absolutely apeshit when everyone faced off at the end!

After the show, we went to the William Regal show which is unbelievable. Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Del Rio and Drew Mcintyre were there too!


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Overall show was ok but the ending was fantastic. I marked out when the Shield and the Wyatts went at it. Looks like they're setting up a traditional Survivor Series match with Wyatts/Shield vs Punk, Bryan, Usos and Rhodes boys. I'd pay for that.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

i'm still getting chills from the crowd chants and energy!






the reaction from robinson when harper & rowan appear :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

For the UK people:

Did anyone else's recording sort of mess up? I recorded on my Tivo box but it stopped during the Show/Orton segment, then restart a bit later when Ziggler come out. 

Oh, such a filler Raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



> A lot of the ‘You Sold Out’ chants during last night’s Raw were for a guy in the crowd dressed as Kane who kept popping up in various parts of the crowd.
> 
> There was one particular incident of note during the Ryback/R-Truth match when the fan dressed as Kane and another fan dressed as Goldust decided to put on an impromptu ‘match’ in the crowd until security went to intervene and they both ran off in different directions. This is why you can see a lot of the fans looking over behind announce during that match. Security also appeared to have an increased presence from that point on as they looked for the two fans.


notes from last night (via WNW)


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

What a night that was! Hope someone caught my Cornette sign. 

Rubbed shoulders with The Shield when I went to get a beer in the arena last night aswell. 

Oh, and anyone catch the fan match outside near the McD's? Hilarious stuff!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

^ Those guys dressed as Goldust and Kane were everywhere last night. First saw them a few rows away from me and this prompted a massive "YOU SOLD OUT" chant to Kane. They both played it up great, clearly having fun.

During a break, they were on the floor of the arena and started wrestling each other. Fake Goldust hit Fake Kane with a Shattered Dreams and Kane fell to the ground. Then he did the Kane sit-up thing and Goldust froze and then ran away. That got a big laugh out of everyone.

Kudos to the guy dressed as Superman, he got loads of chants all night too


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



admiremyclone said:


> ^ Those guys dressed as Goldust and Kane were everywhere last night. First saw them a few rows away from me and this prompted a massive "YOU SOLD OUT" chant to Kane. They both played it up great, clearly having fun.
> 
> During a break, they were on the floor of the arena and started wrestling each other. Fake Goldust hit Fake Kane with a Shattered Dreams and Kane fell to the ground. Then he did the Kane sit-up thing and Goldust froze and then ran away. That got a big laugh out of everyone.
> 
> Kudos to the guy dressed as Superman, he got loads of chants all night too


You missed the guys dressed as The Rock, Bret, Jericho, and Hogan. They were brawling outside the arena, was hilarious stuff.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Raw Is Regal said:


> You missed the guys dressed as The Rock, Bret, Jericho, and Hogan. They were brawling outside the arena, was hilarious stuff.


Awwh really? Would've loved to see that. Was it the guy with the Rock headcap on that had sideburns and the whole deal? Saw him in the queue going in, he looked pretty cool.


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



admiremyclone said:


> Awwh really? Would've loved to see that. Was it the guy with the Rock headcap on that had sideburns and the whole deal? Saw him in the queue going in, he looked pretty cool.


That's the one! Did a pretty solid impersonation aswell. Sign him up, Vince!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Agh, just watching now and they totally turned down the reaction for Punk's entrance.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

The Wyatt/Shield interaction was awesome.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



JY57 said:


> notes from last night (via WNW)


I never actually saw the match between Kane and Goldust, but I did see the goldust guy run out of the arena at one point so that was probably it.

There were also people dressed up as Los Matadores, Mankind, Superman and The Rock from what I saw.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



admiremyclone said:


> Awwh really? Would've loved to see that. Was it the guy with the Rock headcap on that had sideburns and the whole deal? Saw him in the queue going in, he looked pretty cool.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VozEVADPiA

fake kane vs fake goldust!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

decent Raw. Heyman, Show and the main event were all good.


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

I was there last night, great crowd, after rewatching it does seem like the noise has been tuned down a bit, the opening segment I couln't hear vickie even say a word and the pops for ziggler, bryan and punk were intense. "Goldust" and "Kane" were hilarious! and superman! ECW and 'we want tables' during diva's match = :lol 
!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDB4P-cnlaM#t=0

BackStage Fallout: Maddox, Vickie, & Kane


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Show chokeslamming Orton was a cool segment, as were Orton's backstage segs throughout the night. I really liked the tease with both Kane and The Shield. Shield telling Orton they don't work for him (or Kane, Maddox, Vickie) is telling. Who do they work for then? Was that implying that they work for HHH or just for themselves? If it's HHH then are to believe that the 'devil' the Wyatts keep referring to is Vince? Vince's Wyatts against Hunter's Shield, is that where we're headed? Even if it was just Shield not taking any shit from Orton it was still a cool segment all the same. 

The main event actually felt a bit flat imo, until all the carnage of course. Now THAT was awesome. The Wyatt/Shield standoff stole the night and is definitely one of the highlight moments of the year. So much :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: in one brawl. I really hope they add this as a 12 man tag to Survivor Series. The title matches serve their purpose but don't exactly set the world on fire so this match is a welcome addition. I also want to see REIGNS spear bitches like its nothing so yeah, book this match plz.

Other than the opener and the closer however, this show was filler, filler and more filler. I'm also confused as to why Punk/Heyman seems to be continuing but that's for another thread. I was hoping for more from Kane but there's still plenty of time for that. 

BIG COUNTRY RAW next week, whatever that means. Then we're only 1 away from the PPV, right? DAT HYPE SELL.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

*lol people bitching about Cena beating the real americans, but when Bryan beats them both in one night its fine.... unk2*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



admiremyclone said:


> Agh, just watching now and they totally turned down the reaction for Punk's entrance.


I thought they might have edited the crowd, i did think "Surely it was better than what i'm hearing".


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Fortitude said:


> *lol people bitching about Cena beating the real americans, but when Bryan beats them both in one night its fine.... unk2*


:clap nice try but no sir. its not the same at all. Bryan beat both of them in TWO SEPARATE 1 on 1 matches. Granted they were on same night as part of a gauntlet.

Cena beating both of them AT THE SAME TIME in a handicap match, while the announcers play up his injured arm. is two different things. 

I'm just calling it as I see it.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Young Constanza said:


> :clap nice try but no sir. its not the same at all. Bryan beat both of them in TWO SEPARATE 1 on 1 matches. Granted they were on same night as part of a gauntlet.
> 
> Cena beating both of them AT THE SAME TIME in a handicap match, while the announcers play up his injured arm. is two different things.
> 
> I'm just calling it as I see it.


*Yes, separate matches, one after the other. After one has tired him out already.

Cena just managed in a handicap match and got jumped straight after.

You can argue both ways, I don't care either way, I enjoyed both matches. I just don't like hypocrites who will do anything to slate Cena. Its pretty pathetic.*


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Karma101 said:


> That's because most of the tag match was just the Shield working over Bryan doing the 'babyface in peril' angle and there isn't much to make noise about when that's happening.


Well even after Punk got the hot tag there was an initial pop then they got quiet after. That main event was underwhelming lets be honest. The Wyatts and Shield face off saved it.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

People weren't screaming in the main event, but I don't think it was bad.
I did expect the reaction to be a little louder though.

However I did really enjoy The Shield/Wyatt face off.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Kassimo said:


> UK crowds are truly amazing.


Being from Chicago, I'd say we are 2nd when it comes to crowds. We have it in us most of the time, but it takes a good bunch of people around me to make me feel comfortable to start chanting shit, but UK crowds and people there are true rasslin fans who give no fuck...Love that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how every time I dose off before the main event, something interesting happens >__>

Literally, EVERY TIME


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

nvm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That ending was one of my favorites in years. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)

Probably as far back as the Punk/Vince/Cena contract signing.


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Shield/Wyatt family brief showdown was just :mark Special moment, 2 of the strongest forces in the company face to face, both of the groups being heels made it such an interesting dynamic.

Also :cena3 wins lol


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

it was good RAW, the stare down and brawl was epic at the end. Ryback and Ziggler both looked strong despite they lost they `re matches and what else....oh yeah i like this new corporate Kane thing, i hope theres some nice twist brewing behind his character. Crowd was hot, loved the show.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*



Fortitude said:


> *lol people bitching about Cena beating the real americans, but when Bryan beats them both in one night its fine.... unk2*


No. That was two seperate matches, whereas this was one match and Cena never looked to be in any real danger.

Terrible show. Lots of matches but only two were any good and Axel beating Dolph, Cena beating the #1 contenders, Ryback losing to R-Truth, and Langston tapping out to ADR just as his face push started? None of those results are justifiable.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it was an ok raw. the crowd made it better than it really was. they booked it as if they were counting on the crowd to entertain the viewing audience. "randy is boring" was my fav chant.

the brawl at the end was lame. i hate it when they end a show with everyone running in and brawling. just the laziest type of way to end a show. i'm only cool with it if it's hyping an upcoming royal rumble. otherwise, it's just lazy bullshit.

anyone else notice how fake that clip from Total Divas looked? i've heard how reality shows are basically scripted and setup scenarios. that shit with fandango/natalia and tyson/eva was so fake and transparent. who would watch that garbage? the wwe's wrestling matches are more realistic than that "reality show".


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Still think Raw needed more handicap matches. There were only, what? 3? 

Is it still okay to call them "handicapped matches"? Pretty sure some people are going to send some angry tweets to Vince and soon they will be called disabled matches or mobility challenged matches.

Way to fucking blow it, WWE. You're just posers trying to pretend you're all soft, PC, and shit.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

The crowd made it a better Raw than it actually was (as british crowds always do, your welcome America).

It was all filler last night, HHH couldn't be ar*ed to show up, there were a few handicap matches and no storyline progression at all apart from the confusing brawl at the end which i can't see going anywhere quick.

The highlights for me were Orton being chokeslammed through the table, Cesaros uppercut when cena was going for the shoulder block and lastly THAT punch by Bray on Reigns, surely everyone else heard and felt that? *THAT'S* how you do a KO punch Big Show, take note.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> it was an ok raw. the crowd made it better than it really was. they booked it as if they were counting on the crowd to entertain the viewing audience. *"randy is boring"* was my fav chant.
> 
> the brawl at the end was lame. i hate it when they end a show with everyone running in and brawling. just the laziest type of way to end a show. i'm only cool with it if it's hyping an upcoming royal rumble. otherwise, it's just lazy bullshit.
> 
> anyone else notice how fake that clip from Total Divas looked? i've heard how reality shows are basically scripted and setup scenarios. that shit with fandango/natalia and tyson/eva was so fake and transparent. who would watch that garbage? the wwe's wrestling matches are more realistic than that "reality show".


Loved it. About time too.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> THAT punch by Bray on Reigns.


That made me say "wow". All these forearming twits need to take notes.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExFH4uR3OMY

Fans dressing as Kane & Goldust 'wrestling' each other


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

So far Corporate Kane has done nothing of note. He is almost carrying on his Team Hell No persona. Dissapointed. He should have been in Vickie's spot and overruled her and Maddox. Or choke slammed Maddox for disobeying him...

The Shield's little talk to Orton was awesome. All three men laying down the law that they don't work for anyone (except maybe HHH). You can read anything you want into it. Like The Shield are closer to HHH than Orton is. The Shield has never let HHH down unlike Orton who has constantly been beaten by Bryan and HHH had to form conspiracies in order for Orton to win. It's time Orton did what he was picked to do and take care of their Big Show problem. The Shield feuded with Prton at WM and could still see Orton as one of the guys that deserves "justice".

Cena beating the Real Americans in a handicap match was terrible. What's the point of anyone wrestling the man, he obviously can't be beaten. Just goes to show what an opportunity WWE dropped when Bryan never actually capatilised on beating him. And so much for Cena being high on Cesaro. Maybe being high on Cesaro means he wasn't the guy who had to tap out. The thing is, Swagger, as much as some people don't like him, is a beast, the guy is huge and can work. He dwarfs both Cena and Cesaro, stronger booking is needed and soon, these guys shouldn't be getting beat in a handicap match, esepcially with a manager on the outside, terrible booking. 

Can't help but think Tyson Kid asked the wardrobe department to make him tights like Hiroshi Tanahashi. In any case he's now part of the Total Divas storyline, he'll get more tv time out of it, so hopefully he uses that to put on some great matches and help himself, otherwise he's doomed.

Bryan/Punk vs the Shield had many cool elements to it. First of all Heyman. I find it funny that Heyman's been off tv for weeks but when he does return WWE fly him over to the UK, hahaha Paul E still getting those perks brother. 

The Punk/Ambrose start to the match has probably been something both men have been looking forward to. The earlier segment set the Shield up as main event players which is great and we get an awesome match. Seth is just a bump machine. He just keeps getting destroyed the whole match. Reigns though with the double clothesline showing he is a beast (and the move is usually reserved for a face comeback which I think really shows how high they are on him) 


By the way how bad was the commentary tonight. They just kept squabbling tonight and Jerry Damn Lawler was the only one who tried to stay with the match. Terrible.

Back to the match and after all the super teams that have lost to the Shield. Was thinking was a two man team of Bryan and Punk going to get the win to send the crowd home happy... Surely not... But then in comes the Wyatt's. I think Bray was alittle out of character just at that moement here than his usual evil over looker, he was very animated. Then Seth standing up to Harper made him look absolute badass, way more than Ambrose.

The brawl was a bit sloppy, and could have been better, but Bray's punch to Reigns was awesome. These two super teams colliding with a tweeter Shield would be amazing. Not sure why the self proclaimed so clever Punk didn't just walk out and allow them to beat each other up, but the team up ( the devil made me do it probable connection with HHH between the two teams could be there) 

Rhodes boys and Usos with the save was cool, I still don't like the Uso's , but the ending was pretty good, and great to see all these guys in that end segment and not a Cena or Orton or HHH in sight. 

Would have liked a Barrett match though, would have been a good pop for the crowd.


----------



## Laura T (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: 11/11 Monday Night Raw From Manchester (No Spoilers): Kane In Command*

Shock of the night was Ryback loosing to R-Truth. Never seen that coming. The crowd seemed to be enjoying the show myself included. There was definitely a good atmosphere. 

Really finding myself liking the Wyatt family, along with everyone else in the arena. They seem to be coming across well.

Also the amount of Goldust & Kane fans dressed up was awesome. Love to see people make the effort.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

did anyone notice how shredded Bryan looked? he probably knows that the upper brass only dig big guys so he's bulking up, the dude looked huge on Monday night.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Have anybody mentioned what happend in the main-event with goldust? Everybody is celebrating and he goes to the background and tells/pushes bryan forward to the ropes so he can be in the spotlight. Goldust doesn't have an ego and knows what his job is because he could easily overshadow 90% over the roster if he wanted to. If HHH was at that ring he would pushed them all back and stand there alone hogging the camera. Still remember when he pushed rhodes brother after they won the titles, shoulda have a gif for that.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

all i saw was Punk hugging everyone. Only Cody acknowledged Bryan. But Goldust is an awesome guy, I'm looking forward to that upcoming feud with him and Cody.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

TheStig said:


> Have anybody mentioned what happend in the main-event with goldust? Everybody is celebrating and he goes to the background and tells/pushes bryan forward to the ropes so he can be in the spotlight. Goldust doesn't have an ego and knows what his job is because *he could easily overshadow 90% over the roster if he wanted to.* If HHH was at that ring he would pushed them all back and stand there alone hogging the camera. Still remember when he pushed rhodes brother after they won the titles, shoulda have a gif for that.


Yeah right  He couldn't overshadow Santino if he fucking tried. Dude's only relevance at the moment is that he is Cody's brother. 

Besides, are we talking about the same Goldust who's been pushing for a wrestlemania spot for years now? not to mention he's one half of the tag team champion main eventing RAW over younger mid carders. You sure he isn't hogging the spotlight?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved how when Los Matadores came out and there was almost not a single sound coming from the crowd, even Santino got more pop, see WWE, that stupid gimmick is not even working in Europe. :lmao


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Jof said:


> Yeah right  He couldn't overshadow Santino if he fucking tried. Dude'e only relevance at the moment is that he is Cody's brother.
> 
> Besides, are we talking about the same Goldust who's been pushing for a wrestlemania spot for years now? not to mention he's one half of the tag team champion main eventing RAW over younger mid carders. You sure he isn't hogging the spotlight?


For a match against his own brother so he can put him over? Convince me that goldust being tag champ is bad for cody and you are right about him hogging the spotlight. 

Edit:I dunno it seems like he is in the same storyline as the other midcarders and he isn't taking anyone spot in the tag division.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

TheStig said:


> For a match against his own brother so he can put him over?


Actually no, he wanted to the wrestlemania spot with any opponent he can get. Besides, there are so many relevant guys, veterans and legends from the past that can elevate Cody more than Goldust ever could. You're over estimating his starpower, he was never in a bigger position than Cody is/was relative to the current roster.



> Convince me that goldust being tag champ is bad for cody and you are right about him hogging the spotlight.


Its not. Same way HHH being the top heel is not either. Heck heel HHH is the reason both Cody and Goldust are over in the first place.

I was just pointing out the double standards, I don't dislike Goldust.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Jof said:


> Actually no, he wanted to the wrestlemania spot with any opponent he can get. Besides, there are so many relevant guys, veterans and legends from the past that can elevate Cody more than Goldust ever could. You're over estimating his starpower, he was never in a bigger position than Cody is/was relative to the current roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't make random pairings and expect it to work. Here you have 2 brothers who both are talented and can tell a great story so why not make it happend. It's pretty late here so I can't start a long discussion right now but comparing hhh to goldust in spotlight hogging is wrong on just so many accounts. Cheers, for now i'll try sleep of this damn cold.


----------

